# Afghan Kush in AG



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

ok im finally bak to the growing process.what a cotastrophy.
i have 2 afgans germing as we speak.ill be using the CANNA line of nutes.
I just started about 10 minutes ago so i got aloot of work to do.!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool purp ill be watching man. Ive been following some afghan kush in action man it looks like a perfect strain to grow stealth... Heavy yielder as well. I think ur gonna be pleased.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

there wont be pics for another week or so.so yall just sit tight.im runnin just clean water through it for 24 hr. to make sure all the left over nute residue is gone.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Cool purp ill be watching man. Ive been following some afghan kush in action man it looks like a perfect strain to grow stealth... Heavy yielder as well. I think ur gonna be pleased.


 Man i know!!!!ive been seeing them,and a guy grew the afghans and showed pics in my thread of afghans about to be chopped,,BEAUTIFUL! and the next day my shit was gone.but thats in the past and aint nobody comin in my home or they will have a big blue REALITY CHECK!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea purps man. Awesome strain choice bro. I got a chance to get some beans i probably should. Haha shits looking nice already.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea purps man. Awesome strain choice bro. I got a chance to get some beans i probably should. Haha shits looking nice already.


 thanx Dl. and aint no fakes postin in dis bitch imma tell ya naa!im gonna run dey ass clean out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahah Purp ur off the heezy mang..


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey man, read your old thread, shit's fucked up! But at least your back into it! Can't wait to see some bud off this one. Good Luck! Subscribed.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

haha this nigga and the Ab lounge 

sounds good purp, you got an air stone in that bad boy?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2315667]haha this nigga and the Ab lounge 

sounds good purp, you got an air stone in that bad boy?[/quote]

i goota go get one,i got the pump,.but im gonna use those bubble curtains.i can cut them down to a smaller size to fit perfect in the Ag.
im gonna use some cfls till my 400w hid setup come in ...JJyyeeeaaa!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

Fa sho homie, sounds great, you dont got any tubs like the one i got, that guide on my first page is where i got my idea, its eazy as fuc, the only hard thing was cuttin the holes with a knife haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2315989]Fa sho homie, sounds great, you dont got any tubs like the one i got, that guide on my first page is where i got my idea, its eazy as fuc, the only hard thing was cuttin the holes with a knife haha[/quote]
i know im just too lazy and too busy yo fuk with it..oh ill get it done,but mAnE Im FeinDin Ta GrOw!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

how that Cali weather?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

haha i feel you on that, a long as you have somthing goin,

Its getting warmer now, bout damn time haha,


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

man if sumthin happens to this grow I.E. (similar to last grow) sum one face gone be milk box


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

haha you got that pit, shit is on locc


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 1, 2009)

hey i dont mean to get off the subject but your dog is awsome man. i had my last one for 16 years and he was put down on march 16th. seriously sucked. but thats a beutiful dog. im lookin for a blue for my next.
16 years. and to tell the truth i couldnt see it until right now when i looked at his pictures here. he was ready to go. this dog lived better than most people. on the real.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice puppy, Purp! My kid has two of them. All fun until it time not to have phone and then they revert to the animal state in a big hurry. They come around me I just try not to act like hamburger! One of them "playing' with me and hit me last Thursday. I stopped rolling yesterday! Good to see you growin again. What's the flower time on Afghan Kush? Love the taste of Kush. Got some Purple Kush beans. I just got them waiting in the wings a couple of grows from now or I might try to gorilla grow at a friends place in the middle of friggin nowhere. They got a black Mastiff that keep every thing about 100 yards away. How can a dog that friggin big materialize out of nowhere!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> hey i dont mean to get off the subject but your dog is awsome man. i had my last one for 16 years and he was put down on march 16th. seriously sucked. but thats a beutiful dog. im lookin for a blue for my next.
> 16 years. and to tell the truth i couldnt see it until right now when i looked at his pictures here. he was ready to go. this dog lived better than most people. on the real.


yea he was about to get his brains spilled yesterday,he territorial and runs behind my girl and styartd snarling and shit when i correct him, when its just me and him,hes the best dog when its just me and him,but he think my girl gone protect him and hell wanna start to charge me.i said fuk that and went get a shock collar with a remote and he got that ACTRIGHT now!i shock the fuk out him.HAHA


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice puppy, Purp! My kid has two of them. All fun until it time not to have phone and then they revert to the animal state in a big hurry. They come around me I just try not to act like hamburger! One of them "playing' with me and hit me last Thursday. I stopped rolling yesterday! Good to see you growin again. What's the flower time on Afghan Kush? Love the taste of Kush. Got some Purple Kush beans. I just got them waiting in the wings a couple of grows from now or I might try to gorilla grow at a friends place in the middle of friggin nowhere. They got a black Mastiff that keep every thing about 100 yards away. How can a dog that friggin big materialize out of nowhere!


Whats happenin MC! thanks hes good now ,hes got alot of purple ribbon ancesters,its all in the papers.His bloodline is Gotti and razors edge
45-55 DAys


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Best of luck purp mate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>jack flash #5


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

ok ph treated water ready, beans germing, bout to put a lil electric heating pad,I know its not NECESSARY but i feel the taps pop out a lil quicker and i dont have very much patience,buy this shit here takes a lil sec. to get started(worst part)LOL


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok ph treated water ready, beans germing, bout to put a lil electric heating pad,I know its not NECESSARY but i feel the taps pop out a lil quicker and i dont have very much patience,buy this shit here takes a lil sec. to get started(worst part)LOL


I know what you mean man... I'm on day 13 today, and I can't stop thinkin' about them. I wish they would go faster... Maybe I should throw some miracle grow on top of em to encourage em, haha!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I know what you mean man... I'm on day 13 today, and I can't stop thinkin' about them. I wish they would go faster... Maybe I should throw some miracle grow on top of em to encourage em, haha!


 i stronglyy suggest not doing that! Are they still germing at 13 days, or u just waitin on new growth?


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 2, 2009)

my dog tested me once when he was about 2 years old. gauranteed every pit is gonna test the waters at some point. they are just ballsy dogs. after having 4 of em i noticed they will all test you. if the consequences are not servere they will take advatage of you. my girl used to get stuffed into the bathroom by mine and hed have run of the house. when jocko tested me. i litterally strangled him , held him down and fucked him up . he never tested me again though. and im not into beating animals. its just im the TOP DOG in my house. after strangling him against the wall slamming him and holding him down and growling in his face. he never got flip again. i went through it with all my pits. rest in peace jocko. man i miss this dog bad. he was my best bud ever


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> my dog tested me once when he was about 2 years old. gauranteed every pit is gonna test the waters at some point. they are just ballsy dogs. after having 4 of em i noticed they will all test you. if the consequences are not servere they will take advatage of you. my girl used to get stuffed into the bathroom by mine and hed have run of the house. when jocko tested me. i litterally strangled him , held him down and fucked him up . he never tested me again though. and im not into beating animals. its just im the TOP DOG in my house. after strangling him against the wall slamming him and holding him down and growling in his face. he never got flip again. i went through it with all my pits. rest in peace jocko. man i miss this dog bad. he was my best bud ever


 yes i agree this is my castle and im the king.im glad i didnt shoot him cause a shock collar changes EVERYTYHING! now i just act like i got the remote in my hand when i correct him and he listens perfect, you can put it strong enough and itll make him squeel!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i stronglyy suggest not doing that! Are they still germing at 13 days, or u just waitin on new growth?


Nah man, I was just playin. No, this is the 13th day after germination. They got a couple nodes goin on, startin to pick it up now. They start slow as shit.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Nah man, I was just playin. No, this is the 13th day after germination. They got a couple nodes goin on, startin to pick it up now. They start slow as shit.


 these afghans are quick but the most rapid growin and superfast germ. strain ive ever grown was the bc godbud from bcbuddepot.com.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

one of my lights went out in my AG so i just ordered this..bye bye AG hoody.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> one of my lights went out in my AG so i just ordered this..bye bye AG hoody.


Hell yeah, that shit's gonna be tight!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Hell yeah, that shit's gonna be tight!


 same light setup that got stole.in my afghan kush DP thread in my sig.It comes with everything you possibly need.Like 329.00 with S&H.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 2, 2009)

im in for round 2


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> im in for round 2


 shit homeboy this round 4! im 1/4 so far. i did th best with bagseed on my second grow.fuked the rest of em up,or u know abput my last prob.Hopefully that shit dont happen to u no more.make u wanna kill a bitch LITERALLY!


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yes i agree this is my castle and im the king.im glad i didnt shoot him cause a shock collar changes EVERYTYHING! now i just act like i got the remote in my hand when i correct him and he listens perfect, you can put it strong enough and itll make him squeel!


My dog had to be put down last Wednesday (March 25). After 3.5 years of working with him (with a lot of success but not quite enough), he finally attacked me without any provocation whatsoever.... unless walking past one's dog on one's way to another room in the house is considered provocation. 
When an Aggressive Dog Can't be Rehabilitated

We'd been trying for well over two years to find him a home where he'd be there strictly for security rather than a family pet, because he was so territorial and no matter what anyone did, he refused to back down as the pack leader of the house. He especially didn't like authority from women, and since I'm not only disabled and almost completely housebound but furthermore am the dog trainer in my household, it's no surprise that his final *real* attack (he'd been biting people's ankles again, but nothing more severe than that) was on me. Once he began the ankle biting again, we started looking harder than ever for a place that would be more appropriate for a dog like him, because we knew it was only a matter of when, not if, he'd hurt someone.

I've been rehabilitating rescue dogs, mostly aggressive alphas, all my life. This was the first dog that couldn't be helped, be it with patience or discipline or any other approach. He didn't give a rat's ass about the shock collar, which I wouldn't have believed had I not seen it for myself. I felt like a total fucking failure, even though I knew that everything possible had been done. The last thing we wanted was to see him put down; but what do you do when a dog won't stop biting/attacking people, is literally too dangerous to be a household pet, and no one can be found who needs a security dog?

I'm finished working with aggressive dogs now, solely because the disability has gotten too strong for me to defend myself, much less a dog such as him take me seriously when I *know* that they sense "weakness" easily, and physical disability is most definitely a sign of weakness to a dog; it didn't matter to him how strong-willed I am. From now on my rescues will be young puppies that haven't been raised by anyone before me, as well as smaller & less powerful dogs so that I don't have to worry about having the strength to correct them.

Well, sorry to go OT, but there was already discussion of the pups going on. He sure is a beauty!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> My dog had to be put down last Wednesday (March 25). After 3.5 years of working with him (with a lot of success but not quite enough), he finally attacked me without any provocation whatsoever.... unless walking past one's dog on one's way to another room in the house is considered provocation.
> When an Aggressive Dog Can't be Rehabilitated
> 
> We'd been trying for well over two years to find him a home where he'd be there strictly for security rather than a family pet, because he was so territorial and no matter what anyone did, he refused to back down as the pack leader of the house. He especially didn't like authority from women, and since I'm not only disabled and almost completely housebound but furthermore am the dog trainer in my household, it's no surprise that his final *real* attack (he'd been biting people's ankles again, but nothing more severe than that) was on me. Once he began the ankle biting again, we started looking harder than ever for a place that would be more appropriate for a dog like him, because we knew it was only a matter of when, not if, he'd hurt someone.
> ...


 
just got to get a shock collar!it really does work.i am srprised!You can turn it up to your discretion on the remote.When he sees the remote he BOWS DOWN now fa real!i told my girl next time he charged at me like that.im gonna leave him LEAKIN.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> just got to get a shock collar!it really does work.i am srprised!You can turn it up to your discretion on the remote.When he sees the remote he BOWS DOWN now fa real!i told my girl next time he charged at me like that.im gonna leave him LEAKIN.


Oh, he bowed right down to the shocks. He responded to *all* forms of correction, *during* the corrections. It was afterwards that he'd get all pissy, and he held grudges for a long time. If he could have spoken English, I'm sure we'd have heard him say time and again, "You think you're gonna do that to me and I'm gonna just forget it? Well, I'll show you a thing or two!" (Cesar Millan of "The Dog Whisperer" series insists that dogs "live in the moment" and don't care about the past, but if that's the case then why are dogs screwed up after *past* treatment/trauma, etc.?! *DUH!!!* If they only live in the moment, then there'd be no need to rehabilitate abused dogs. He's a pretty smart guy about pack animal psychology in general, but I don't agree with a good half of he says.) 

I really think there was something badly miswired in Tama's brain. Let's face it, there are people who have miswired brains and simply can't be helped; I know there are animals that are born all screwed up too. If he were human, I'm willing to bet the lot that he'd have been a certifiable sociopath; they know right from wrong as well as repercussions, but they don't care about anything but having the upper hand in all situations big or small. So long as they have that, they're generally safe. It's when they don't that they're the most dangerous. (I've a close relative that is a sociopath, and I kid you not, Tama's personality was extremely similar to said relative's.)


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

hey wheres he deployed


also they doont show all the failures on ceasars show. hes bullshit just klike the rest of those shows. every animal is different


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

yes every dog is diff.!Me and my padna both bought blue pits mine 1400.00 male and his 2000.00 female.He brings the dog over as a puppy and mine still a pup too,all he wanted to is fight and everytime he would bring her over,Beautiful female, BTW, it would just get worse and i was in such denial, until he brought her over one day and it happened.i had to put mine on a leash,hornace when the female would come over and he cause he would buck up.See we were going to start breeding them again, but these damn blues are sooooo territorial.My boy brought his over one day and GOTTI(mine) is smart as a mutha, knew i wasnt gonna let him get close to the female.When he saw STORM(my padnas dog) he didnt act up this time,so thinkin shit got better,we sittin in the living room smokin a blunt.gotti on his leash lying down,my padnas is sitting down on the side of him and all out the blue,gotti jumps up.i swear it was so fast and latches on to my padnas dogs neck brings her to the ground and sterts rolling,similar to an alligator or somethin.He waited till my mind was off him attacking the female and i was comfortablb with him sitting there with the leash in my hand, and SNAP!i didnt have the shock collar then.We finally seperate them,or gotti lets her go,my padna had a bite stick in his truck,he ran outside and got it and handed it to me,i pry his jaws open and ram that bitch into the top of his mouth,he releases, then ran my padna out the house.Good thing i went to school with and sold pills to the local vet. He said it would have cost me about 2000.00 to fix,but he he fixed her up nice and she is fine now.i told him never to bring her back again, hes just too damn territorial.My padna aint really been bak neither..what a waste of money.He should have been an African Grey Congo,when i kill him,cause its comin im gettin an african grey!Next time he chrages,snarles at me,im puttin him in the pit to see what hes really about.Hes a PERFECT game dog!Dont get me wrong ,im so not for that,but if thats what he wants to do,ill sure put him to the test!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

LMAO at ur avatar kat!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 3, 2009)

purp when u gonna let me come down there and train that dog for some serious procetcion man a switch in his brain no collar and he will be the best dog till you say so and when you say stop he will be the best dog again guarenteed my man i can stop the dog on dog aggression in a heartbeat. im thinkin of makin a trip down that way in november just to blow with you my nig feel me, thanks for the linkto your grow, my girls r doin good no more postin pics on the net for mee though my dad gets on too much only phone pics


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> purp when u gonna let me come down there and train that dog for some serious procetcion man a switch in his brain no collar and he will be the best dog till you say so and when you say stop he will be the best dog again guarenteed my man i can stop the dog on dog aggression in a heartbeat. im thinkin of makin a trip down that way in november just to blow with you my nig feel me, thanks for the linkto your grow, my girls r doin good no more postin pics on the net for mee though my dad gets on too much only phone pics


 shit come on down peepz i aint trippin. need to go to N.O. talk about ballin.damn sorry to hear that,but shit, well dont forget about ya boy when u take pics! Man that new UGK is the onlything thats playin in the lac for now!It goes off, but not like ridin dirty or dirty money.Ridin dirty will always be a classic in my eyes!Hope 2 see ya one day homie.U can come whenever u want my boy,its all good.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Just updated my nig!


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 3, 2009)

yo purp i was readin your other grow. sorry to hear what happen. theres always gonna be haters, nothin a gun cant take care of next time right? lol come one we in TX we all got straps. but the pit is a good feature. anyway im lookin to forward to see this grow. oh and there will never be nothin better than ridin dirrty. UGK 4 LIFE!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

gmoneys said:


> yo purp i was readin your other grow. sorry to hear what happen. theres always gonna be haters, nothin a gun cant take care of next time right? lol come one we in TX we all got straps. but the pit is a good feature. anyway im lookin to forward to see this grow. oh and there will never be nothin better than ridin dirrty. UGK 4 LIFE!


 well,beans aint cracked yet.just been a day or 2.just gotta hurry up and wait!
Man i done put the pistol down and got me a guage!You pretty much better have that iron if u hustlin in LA.


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> well,beans aint cracked yet.just been a day or 2.just gotta hurry up and wait!
> Man i done put the pistol down and got me a guage!You pretty much better have that iron if u hustlin in LA.


mossburg pump im ridin shotgun litterally.

cant wait for L.A. this summer. i wanna go to one of the meddy clubs. and ya i know you need an meddy card but i KNOW there are ways.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

gmoneys said:


> mossburg pump im ridin shotgun litterally.
> 
> cant wait for L.A. this summer. i wanna go to one of the meddy clubs. and ya i know you need an meddy card but i KNOW there are ways.


 Man them peepz in Cali. got it so damn good when it comes to marijuana.They stick together and picket the fuk out of the laws and riot and shit,so they just say fuk we gonna give them thier way.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man them peepz in Cali. got it so damn good when it comes to marijuana.They stick together and picket the fuk out of the laws and riot and shit,so they just say fuk we gonna give them thier way.


That's what I'm sayin! Lucky sons of bitches.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea we are luccy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sup purp..Just checking in to see if u got things rolling yet.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2324771]Yea we are luccy [/quote]
I HATE YOU.........



JP


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 3, 2009)

SUBSCRIBED... Cool, I can't wait to see how the 09 grow goes.

Thanks for coming by my grow and commenting, purpdaddy...

Peace.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> shit come on down peepz i aint trippin. need to go to N.O. talk about ballin.damn sorry to hear that,but shit, well dont forget about ya boy when u take pics! Man that new UGK is the onlything thats playin in the lac for now!It goes off, but not like ridin dirty or dirty money.Ridin dirty will always be a classic in my eyes!Hope 2 see ya one day homie.U can come whenever u want my boy,its all good.


 you know you gonna see me my nig and yea ive stayed bumpin the new ugk, it will have to like a couple at a time but shit lights r on now


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 4, 2009)

Subscribed... or maybe not... I am having a hard time reading mis-spelled street talk, to put it mildly & nicely.

It's those... who have given marijuana a poor track record in the minds of academics. When in fact, that doesn't need to be the case.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

cant post no fukin pics!!!i just took sum new pics of gotti..been tryin to post since last night,oh well fuk it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Subscribed... or maybe not... I am having a hard time reading mis-spelled street talk, to put it mildly & nicely.
> 
> It's those... who have given marijuana a poor track record in the minds of academics. When in fact, that doesn't need to be the case.


NAAAAA,,,,we from deep deep down SOUTH.thats how we talk,act,walk.Its Hard livin close to The MURDER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD!Im tellin you, that around here you HAVE to grow up HARD or u will be tested everytime u leave ur house to walk to the corner store,Now u better have that pistol on u if u not in ur hood.U can get killed just passing through a ward and them boys know u from a diff. ward.Youll get ran up on at the stoplight or in the TURNING LANE and u gonna give it up or get roasted.You gotta understand how we live. Go on you-tube and type in NEW Orleans exposed 1-8 and watch those vids..its sad but thats how we live.Its worse now cause everyone still trippin on FEMA .peepz not getting their money.Im tellin u that all my friends i went to school with,childhood friends are either DEAD or in Prison.So its just me and my girl.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sup purp..Just checking in to see if u got things rolling yet.


 dl man im still waitin on these beans to crack.these never take that long.im thinkin they no good.i got 2 left,im gonna be a lil more patient before i start germing my last 2! And plus i ordered my hid setup but i had hell getting the damn money to em,my bank kept rejecting the transaction and thats the same setup from the same co.Ill call the bank and they said a transaction was never attempted from the co. so it had to be thgeir system,so i finally just had to wire the ,money through pay-pal.i know i know shit should be rollin,but not my fault at all i promise u!Just sit tight ma boy its coming soon..i just started germing on the 2nd!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> these never take that long.im thinkin they no good.


Ey man, just hold in there, I know they will. Shit's gonna be good this time man, I can feel it in me bones, lol.

P.S. Stop by my thread and check out my grow, have a rip, and tell me what you think. PEACE.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/98G9HhJc9xc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param src="http://www.youtube.com/v/98G9HhJc9xc&hl=en&fs=1" type="

watch all 8.then you will understand. This is where i grew up at.Not these specific places , but uptown,not far from them,


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 4, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Subscribed... or maybe not... I am having a hard time reading mis-spelled street talk, to put it mildly & nicely.
> 
> It's those... who have given marijuana a poor track record in the minds of academics. When in fact, that doesn't need to be the case.



what does it really matter how people type haha, just cause your a lil up tight and think using grammar is more proper (no offence), isnt always the case, to tell you the truth, most the time i have to "dumb" myself down on these forums cause most people would think your acting up, when in fact, thats just how you are. If you want to use proper grammer cool, if not thats cool too, its almost like judging someone, to put it midly and nicely


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 4, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> hey wheres he deployed
> 
> 
> also they doont show all the failures on ceasars show. hes bullshit just klike the rest of those shows. every animal is different


He's an Army medic deployed to Northern Iraq, not far from Tikrit. He'll be home in May for two weeks R&R, then should be back for good in August.

Oh yeah, of course they only show successes on his series. Two years ago I was much more sick than I am now (bedridden and in serious need of abdominal surgery), and just couldn't handle Tama at all then. Out of desperation, I wrote an email to Cesar Millan about the whole situation, begging for help of any sort.... figured perhaps I could get help with the dog's aggression itself, and then we could keep working on him from there. I got an email back saying they were so sorry, but his show was completely booked (I'd stated in my email I didn't care to appear on the show, just wanted to get help), and that his dog rehab center was full and also booked well in advance. They gave me phone numbers to horrendously expensive trainers, never mind that I'd made it clear that the reason I was writing was because I was completely disabled, completely broke, and completely worried about having to put down a dog that most likely just needed some help. I seriously wondered if this was truly an "over-booked" situation, or if they didn't want him taking on a dog that might be a "failure" and hence taint Cesar's "theres no dog I can't handle" reputation.... I find it very hard to believe that the show's producers aren't more concerned with money & ratings than they are with helping a dog and family in true need. Money makes the world go 'round, ya know!


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Next time he chrages,snarles at me,im puttin him in the pit to see what hes really about.Hes a PERFECT game dog!Dont get me wrong ,im so not for that,but if thats what he wants to do,ill sure put him to the test!


Sounds like he'd be a "perfect game dog" as territorial as he is. I'm glad you're not for that! Whether it's him or another dog, some animal would end up horribly injured if not dead. I love pit bulls, but hate how that breed came to be in the first place: greed and cruelty. Now most property management companies ban pit bulls (along with other "dangerous" breeds) from renters, and of course there are "movements" to get rid of these breeds altogether. If someone can't handle a particular breed's characteristics, then one shouldn't get the dog in the first place! (Not aimed at you or anyone in particular! This is in reference to people thinking it's *all* caused by a dog's breed, instead of looking at the fact that people get dogs without stopping to think about how they'll raise it, etc.) Got a shot posted here of Tama & Missy a year ago; he's the larger one in front. He didn't look very mean, huh? Missy looks like the one to deal with according to breed characteristics, but she doesn't have a mean bone in her body.



purpdaddy said:


> LMAO at ur avatar kat!


LOL! Thanks! I was really bored one day a few years ago when I was running a forum, and decided to play around with forum "smilies" and came up with what I've got now. Creativity can cure boredom once in a while.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 4, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Subscribed... or maybe not... I am having a hard time reading mis-spelled street talk, to put it mildly & nicely.
> 
> It's those... who have given marijuana a poor track record in the minds of academics. When in fact, that doesn't need to be the case.


To be correct, that would be: "_When, in fact, that doesn't need to be the case._" (You left out a comma.) You misspelled "mis-spelled" as well. Point being, it's not cool to go about correcting others for the sheer sake of correcting others. 

I've learned to read the "mis-spelled street talk" throughout my years on the 'net. If you're going to label MJ forum posters for the use of language you lament, my only guess is that you've not used the Internet for communication much outside of MJ-related subjects. Much of it isn't "street talk" at all, but rather _Internet jargon_, and let's face it: there's jargon everywhere we go. When I was a bartender, I practically had to learn an entire new language in order to know what the more "seasoned" customers wanted.... and of course there were many who overused the jargon just to see if I knew what they were saying to me; testing my abilities with "slang" of all things, but I learned it and was damn good at my job.

The only time I get on others for grammar, spelling, and simply forming a "proper" sentence is when people post comments about how much smarter they are than someone else while making atrocious use of language. Even then, I only point out to the poster of said comments that if one wishes to appear superior to others in intelligence, then one would be wise to make use of language while in the process of conveying one's superior intelligence. Otherwise, I just let it be.... not everyone thinks, or reads, the same way. To put it mildly and nicely.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> To be correct, that would be: "_When, in fact, that doesn't need to be the case._" (You left out a comma.) You misspelled "mis-spelled" as well. Point being, it's not cool to go about correcting others for the sheer sake of correcting others.
> 
> I've learned to read the "mis-spelled street talk" throughout my years on the 'net. If you're going to label MJ forum posters for the use of language you lament, my only guess is that you've not used the Internet for communication much outside of MJ-related subjects. Much of it isn't "street talk" at all, but rather _Internet jargon_, and let's face it: there's jargon everywhere we go. When I was a bartender, I practically had to learn an entire new language in order to know what the more "seasoned" customers wanted.... and of course there were many who overused the jargon just to see if I knew what they were saying to me; testing my abilities with "slang" of all things, but I learned it and was damn good at my job.
> 
> The only time I get on others for grammar, spelling, and simply forming a "proper" sentence is when people post comments about how much smarter they are than someone else while making atrocious use of language. Even then, I only point out to the poster of said comments that if one wishes to appear superior to others in intelligence, then one would be wise to make use of language while in the process of conveying one's superior intelligence. Otherwise, I just let it be.... not everyone thinks, or reads, the same way. To put it mildly and nicely.


 hey im startin ta like this guy.LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahah whadup purp man. I forgot u just barely started this thing up man. Germin is the hardest part lately man at least for me. Lost a bunch of beans trying someone elses method lately but back to what works man. Hope the rest of the beans workout for u man.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hahah whadup purp man. I forgot u just barely started this thing up man. Germin is the hardest part lately man at least for me. Lost a bunch of beans trying someone elses method lately but back to what works man. Hope the rest of the beans workout for u man.


 man i did the same damn thing!!!!!!!!
i was reading that if u put a drop of root stim. they will have a better germ rate,and these afghans germ in 1-2 days max and they ready to go.I put a small drop of CANNA RHIZOTONIC on them and i think it fuked them.i started germ. on the first,not a crack yet.
and i just ordered my 400w hid setup fri.im takin the ag hood off!Gonna grow 2 Monsters!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GdmHOJTW0Y&feature=PlayList&p=7BCD41126EAE83D1&index=0&playnext=1
this everyday life.nice to know what goes on just up the road.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

man i cant get this shit to work.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

update..finally i got 2 that cracked open and will planted by this weekend.
HID not in yet but i got cfls until it gets here. 4/7/09


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Purp, where did you order that light setup from?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

www.growcloset.com


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> www.growcloset.com


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

got the nutes mixed,saw taps today so they will be planted by thursday TOPS!
Gh line aint nuthin changed.
damn just went check and the ppm 600!!!!!WOW that is very unacceptable..off to the store to get RO water.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> got the nutes mixed,saw taps today so they will be planted by thursday TOPS!
> Gh line aint nuthin changed.
> damn just went check and the ppm 600!!!!!WOW that is very unacceptable..off to the store to get RO water.


Damn dog, that's way high. I use a Pur filter on mine.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

ok.got some filtered,ro water(alot of it) and has no ec or ppm!So i threw away the ph treeted water and the gallon of nutes i mixed.
The new water in being ph treated cause 7.0 is a lil high and man it doesnt take much down or up to make it fluctuate MAJORLY! 5ml. of down /gal would bring my tap down 1 point. 1 ml. brought 2 gal to 3.0!This is the ideal water...no more tap for me ever unless i get a RO system.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok.got some filtered,ro water(alot of it) and has no ec or ppm!So i threw away the ph treeted water and the gallon of nutes i mixed.
> The new water in being ph treated cause 7.0 is a lil high and man it doesnt take much down or up to make it fluctuate MAJORLY! 5ml. of down /gal would bring my tap down 1 point. 1 ml. brought 2 gal to 3.0!This is the ideal water...no more tap for me ever unless i get a RO system.


Haha, nice man. My PPM out of my filter is like 60, which is nice. Sounds like you're gonna be growin again in no time. Hope this one turns out better than the last time. I think I'm gonna order that HID system that you ordered, but it's gonna be an even longer wait now, cause I'm tryin to buy a house. Money is gonna be tight for the next 4 months, lol.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Haha, nice man. My PPM out of my filter is like 60, which is nice. Sounds like you're gonna be growin again in no time. Hope this one turns out better than the last time. I think I'm gonna order that HID system that you ordered, but it's gonna be an even longer wait now, cause I'm tryin to buy a house. Money is gonna be tight for the next 4 months, lol.


 yea man shits get tight especially when its all stolen and you have to buy all new shit,thats the real reason i aint made the box yet cause i need EVERYTHING,waterpump,bubblemakers,bubblepump,tubing,connecters,etc,, and i live in a small town, i have to drive 30 min. there just to get what i need and 30 min back.but im gonna try to get it done so i can transplant from the AG to the newly built box without any fatigue!That power plant kit is the way to go.it comes with everything you need.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man shits get tight especially when its all stolen and you have to buy all new shit,thats the real reason i aint made the box yet cause i need EVERYTHING,waterpump,bubblemakers,bubblepump,tubing,connecters,etc,, and i live in a small town, i have to drive 30 min. there just to get what i need and 30 min back.but im gonna try to get it done so i can transplant from the AG to the newly built box without any fatigue!That power plant kit is the way to go.it comes with everything you need.


I feel ya man. What power plant kit is that?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

400w.... comes with both lamps, MetalHalide for vegging and a HighPressureSodium for flowering/budding and the ballas will run both lamps!.The bulbs are really expensive and iy comes with reflector and cooltube,go to these hydro sites/place and price all that stuff and see what the price ends up to be.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> 400w.... comes with both lamps, MetalHalide for vegging and a HighPressureSodium for flowering/budding and the ballas will run both lamps!.The bulbs are really expensive and iy comes with reflector and cooltube,go to these hydro sites/place and price all that stuff and see what the price ends up to be.


Oh, ok, your talking about that HID kit you mentioned earlier. That shits gonna be tight!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 7, 2009)

it is,look through my other grow,Bubbleponics grow. Afgan Kush and Durban Poison


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice set up Purp! The value is there too! Especially if you are needing a complete set up. Can' wait for you to start.


----------



## cguzmon (Apr 7, 2009)

Glad to hear they cracked, purp. I followed over here from sicc's thread, read up on your last journal, I feel for ya. 

I've read so many different things about germing. I think after many non-scientific tests that good ol' sealed container, moist paper towel, placed on a warm surface is the way to go. I put a few in a towel on Friday night and had no progress as of yesterday morning. I was beginning to worry (not many eggs in the house) and stuck 'em on the vent of my computer. Not 6 hours later I had three taps. 

Temperature's important I guess.

Anyway, good luck with this one - I'll keep my on it and my fingers crossed for ya. I'm mimicking sicc's setup right now, I'm in an AG at the moment but will be moving to a bubbler as soon as I can get it all built (hopefully this weekend).


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice set up Purp! The value is there too! Especially if you are needing a complete set up. Can' wait for you to start.


i cant either,I got cracks and taps now so,no later than tomorrow theyll be AG planted.



cguzmon said:


> Glad to hear they cracked, purp. I followed over here from sicc's thread, read up on your last journal, I feel for ya.
> 
> I've read so many different things about germing. I think after many non-scientific tests that good ol' sealed container, moist paper towel, placed on a warm surface is the way to go. I put a few in a towel on Friday night and had no progress as of yesterday morning. I was beginning to worry (not many eggs in the house) and stuck 'em on the vent of my computer. Not 6 hours later I had three taps.
> 
> ...


 yea temp has a lil to do with it,but thats the best way to germ.
my soup is mixed in the new water.They will be planted tomorrow!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

ok.coujldnt wait no longer,taps were about 1/4" this mornin so i planted.
Ph 5.9 EC:0.7 PPM:350

General Hydroponics.
flora grow,micro,and bloom:1.5ml/gal
floralicious grow and diamond nectar 5ml./gal

hopin for sum pics this weekend or monday!Damn it feels good!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 8, 2009)

damn it does feel good my mane glad to hear things r goin good for you hope shit goes as plnned this time or bust some heads, damn it feels good to be a gangster, mt nig i tried sendin u pics but it wont work ima try now


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh,,aint nobody comin here with gotti here.he used to come to the office but people been breakin in alot lately just around mine.across the street,next door and across the street next door.hes the reason that my house hasnt got hit yet!So he stays here.


----------



## picklejr2 (Apr 8, 2009)

hey purp, good luck with the grow, deffenetly following up on you, much knowledege to be had. it's good to hear about the bottled water cause my water is hard as a g.i. in a whore house.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 8, 2009)

Eh purp been meaning to come by the grow man! Great news on the tap roots. should be coming along real nice in no time bro. Just checking in.Keep me posted.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

keep us posted homie


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Yo pimpin im back and glad 2 see u back and running again.. Hope everything is good at home and shit.. Im hea 4 the long run


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Yo pimpin im back and glad 2 see u back and running again.. Hope everything is good at home and shit.. Im hea 4 the long run


 Whhhhaaaaaaa!!!!!! whats up my boy i startin to get worried about the where the hell my boy at.Shits straight at home and im gonna be using the AG until i get the box built(similar to the BP), or i might just use the AG the entire grow cause im taking the hood off as soon as my hid setup comes in.Man this shit gettin expensive!What u got goin?


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothin yet but i plan on doin 1 violator kush and 1 white widow both fem. seeds. I cant wait for this next 1 that kush was fire and i mean fire. Glad 2 see u bak


----------



## LITEIT (Apr 8, 2009)

wow
that is da shit damn


----------



## LITEIT (Apr 8, 2009)

wtf why am i stranger i should be doctor ganja


----------



## LITEIT (Apr 8, 2009)

Is da SH really as concrete as what people say


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

LITEIT said:


> Is da SH really as concrete as what people say


 yes it is.check my past grow in my sig and thatll show u everything its capable of doing!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

this is an O2 concentrator that puts out 98% pure medical grade oxygen.We set it up on patients that thier oxygen concentration is too low in thier bloodstreem and this will make the concentration rise and allow them to be able to breathe and function again! im gonna use this instead of an air pump and see what the difference is!
this is the most expensive one at the office that i have.Couple grands.not cheap!
just plug the tubing in where the tubing is showing(take that one off) and add multiple bubble disks.even got a flowmeter to adjust the liters per minute.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

and now they finally lettin me post pics,so here are new pics of gotti i been meaning to post.took these saturday


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 8, 2009)

See Purp! Find a problem, fix a problem! You're problem required one Gotti! Good luck on the grow! Skilz trump luck every time but it's good to have both.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

haha damn Purp, some crazy ass machine n shit haha, robo nigga haha, lookin forward to the grow homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 8, 2009)

haha we got one of those here in our house mane we used to have two before my mom passed but her and my uncle where on em


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha we got one of those here in our house mane we used to have two before my mom passed but her and my uncle where on em


 i sell them.my cost on that one was 2500.00.if i were to sell it or rent it out, sell:4500.00 rent:116.00 a month w/medicare/medicaid,private insurance.They not cheap to rent and it will really help a person that has low-level blood O2 concentraton,.! minute you swear they dyin and put tem on this,yhey can go do whatever! it is called an O2 concentrator. If one is not in use,try it,they have to be maintenanced to keep up the 98% pure oxygen airflow,i have a lil device that checks it for me!...but it cant hurt!


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i cant get this shit to work.


Purp, click "quote" to get the BBcode for YT vids.  It doesn't work for posting a playlist, but to post one YT vid you just copy/paste the 11 characters after of the "youtube.com/watch?v=" part of the vid's URL into the YT BBcode.

[youtube]blqCTvOvilw[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Purp, click "quote" to get the BBcode for YT vids.  It doesn't work for posting a playlist, but to post one YT vid you just copy/paste the 11 characters after of the "youtube.com/watch?v=" part of the vid's URL into the YT BBcode.
> 
> [youtube]blqCTvOvilw[/youtube]


[youtube]0GdmHOJTW0Y[/youtube][/quote]


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> [youtube]0GdmHOJTW0Y[/youtube]


[/quote]

[youtube]2NB2AaLmr5g[/youtube][/quote]


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

i got one popped up today! pics monday for sure!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

well folks looks like we got a new strain to the AG its a NLxWW breed.Germing started now.1/9/09


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

ordered net pots and more diamondNectar.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Whaddup Purps. Looking forward to the pix of the seedling man. Good to here u have green going again bro.
Hahah nice WWXNL looking forward to that to. Good stuff.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

just odered this,


The GrowLab has all the features you could ask for - and more! Outfit the GrowLab with the ventilation fan, lighting system and growing system of your choice and you will have the brightest, slickest, most affordable grow room available. 
The GrowLab utilizes thermal film on the interior which is highly reflective, waterproof, and extremely insulative (offering 97% thermal protection). This film is also non-toxic and won't release any harmful gasses that can damage sensitive plants. All of the zippers used in the tent are extremely durable.
The GrowLab utilizes intake/exhaust ports that allows them to adjust to fit various sizes of ducting. Drawstrings eliminate the need for duct hose clamps and make installation of ducting and fans quick and easy. The GrowLab also utilizes the same type of socks to allow cords and tubing to enter or exit the structure while keeping light from doing the same. All GrowLab models have a sock port in the back corner of the roof where the exhaust fan can be attached. Instead of strapping the fan to the interior of the tent you can simply sit the fan in the port on the roof for an easy and effective mounting solution. Not only does this make for a secure, light-tight fit (there is no chance of the fan breaking away from the straps due to vibration and falling on the plants), it also takes one more piece of heat-generating equipment out of the grow room (although the fan can still be strapped to the interior if desired). Passive intake ports are located near the floor of the tent and have a velcro cover that can be opened and closed easily depending on how the ventilation is setup.
The GrowLab frame is constructed of 0.80mm thick metal poles, making it very rugged for everyday use. The poles are also powder coated to prevent rust, aid in installation and enhance their appearance. The poles that make up the ceiling framework are moveable, making it much easier to adjust the positioning of lights, filters or anything else you may end up hanging from them. The ceiling poles have been improved to handle significantly more weight, especially at the center (where most other tents have a tendency to sag). Their new design also allows them to snap in place, so while they are still moveable, they will stay where you want them instead of sliding around.
The new corner fittings are made from a polymer that bends under extreme pressure instead of just snapping prematurely. These fittings are much stronger than competing fittings (plastic or metal) and won't rust like metal fittings. Their design also makes installation much easier than other tents, since the frame poles slide easily into the fittings with little or no resistance. No metal tabs that rust in place or break off.
All GrowLab models ship with complete, full color, illustrated instructions. 
*Specifications:*
*Material:*
_Interior:_ highly reflective thermal film
_Exterior: _waterproof black canvas

*Recommended lighting:*
T5 fluorescent system 
*Dimensions:*
Assembled: 2' wide x 2' deep x 5'3" tall / 24" x 24" x 63" tall / 60 x 60 x 160cm 
Packed: 2.7' wide x 0.9' deep x 0.36' tall / 32.3" x 11 " x 4.3 " tall / 82 x 28 x 11cm 
*Ports:*
Exhaust: (3) - 5" / 127mm (port adjusts to fit smaller-diameter ducting and equipment as well)
Cord access: (2) - 4" / 101mm 
*Miscellaneous:*
Intake windows: 3
Doors: 1
my hid setup will have a cooltube with a fan and then multiple fans in the room so i dont think heat will ne an issue.ill get the box rollin this weekend.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

well,doesnt look like this gonna be an AG grow cause i just ordered another BP unit.Oh Yea!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 9, 2009)

You got the exact same shit I did. It's nice man, I like it. I just need to get a bigger fan. All I got is a 4" 80CFM fucking piece of shit. I'm thinking of getting one of those nice ones. The turbine ones. Expensive though, lol.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 10, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> You got the exact same shit I did. It's nice man, I like it. I just need to get a bigger fan. All I got is a 4" 80CFM fucking piece of shit. I'm thinking of getting one of those nice ones. The turbine ones. Expensive though, lol.


 yea the BP is very easy to use with very lil maintenance.I was gonna build a box today for the new starain but i ordered another BP unit


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 10, 2009)

What up purp. Looks like ur gonna be all setup for this grow. Kinda getting me excited haha. Good stuff.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> What up purp. Looks like ur gonna be all setup for this grow. Kinda getting me excited haha. Good stuff.


yea man,i got the new strain in (NLxWW)and i got frantic!so i i started ordering shit that will benefit this grow.The AG is just too small(i miss my BP)HAHA.But its all good in the hood.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea man im happy for ya. After everything ur back on ur feet. Wanna see this one succeed my friend. Let the haters hate man. U got this one coming back to u haha.
Its gonna be green in there soon im sure.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea man im happy for ya. After everything ur back on ur feet. Wanna see this one succeed my friend. Let the haters hate man. U got this one coming back to u haha.
> Its gonna be green in there soon im sure.


 it is green now.im just waitin for them to get big enough to take pics,one popped completely out the sponge and i can see the other one coming out.i just put the NLxWW into germ yesterday.This AG is a RAPID ROOTER!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 10, 2009)

hell yea man do work< my room is startin to smell so bad at night and in the mornin got to build a filter, my dad knows i havent been able to afford good weed either jus swag so he is gettin kinda nosy.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea man do work< my room is startin to smell so bad at night and in the mornin got to build a filter, my dad knows i havent been able to afford good weed either jus swag so he is gettin kinda nosy.


 damn sorry to hear that! get a small growtent like i ordered


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

ok..heres a lil update...
one sprouted with the head still in the seed,,im not cuttin it and gonna wait to see what it does its a couple days old and still looks good.The other is looking just fine.
ph 5.8-5.9 ppm somewhere around 375-400(truncheon).BP system and growlab on its way as well as hids.Ill get it all next week.(HOPEFULLY)
and the nlXww is cracking!It should be planted by tuesday!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool purp man. U got Green haha..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2009)

lookin good man, idk if that headless one will make it haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2360843]lookin good man, idk if that headless one will make it haha[/quote]

We shall find out ma boy,we will find out!Like tha mob nigga one way in and one way out.DEATH!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok..heres a lil update...
> one sprouted with the head still in the seed,,im not cuttin it and gonna wait to see what it does its a couple days old and still looks good.The other is looking just fine.
> ph 5.8-5.9 ppm somewhere around 375-400(truncheon).BP system and growlab on its way as well as hids.Ill get it all next week.(HOPEFULLY)
> and the nlXww is cracking!It should be planted by tuesday!


Shit's lookin good man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 11, 2009)

yea man i just saw ur grow tent i will send u a pic tonight at 10 30 of what my box is and looks like its smaller than that


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 13, 2009)

ok the hid setuo\p arrived and ill be hanging it when i get off of work., The ball is rolling now!ill post pics whe everything done!


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> The ball is rolling now!ill post pics whe everything done!


All's I gotta say is....


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 13, 2009)

this is an update i like!
ph:5.9
EC:.8
PPM:400
light: 24/0
the headless horseman is still hanging on.the other afghan lookin good and green.The northern/widow has almost fully sprouted and i got another norhthern/widow thats germing and showing taps to ill plant it tomorrow the latest!
Hid setup rigged for now until i get the grow tent in and im gonna have to do some ducting work cause that tent gonna get hot as shit inside.i just need 6" ducting hose.The pics not much yet,but they comin,My BP unit needs to arrive before they form a big ass root ball!PeaCe


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 13, 2009)

that afgan kinda lookin bad so when i hooked up the hid, i added a fan and a cup of water on each side for a lil moisture.Looking a whole lot better now!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 14, 2009)

lookin fuckin sweet man i will send you some pics of my plants in a minuit my dad just left and i got 40 minuits left of light man i love the light its how many watts is ur light mane?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2009)

Lookin great homie, cant wait to see that HPS all fired up!, haha toss the headless horseman that nigga dead


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin fuckin sweet man i will send you some pics of my plants in a minuit my dad just left and i got 40 minuits left of light man i love the light its how many watts is ur light mane?


400w. setup.the tent should be in soon,and no tellin when the BP will get here.hopefully soon cause its gonna be hard to seperate with rootballs all attatched to eachother


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2372248]Lookin great homie, cant wait to see that HPS all fired up!, haha toss the headless horseman that nigga dead[/quote]

naw my man,im gonna ride it out till it starts dying if it does,at the top where it was brown,is turning green like its gonna start forming leaves.So this is a lil experiment too,ya feel me!


----------



## motif (Apr 14, 2009)

wow had to read 12 pages before the journal actually started haha, purp ill keep up on this one GL!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2009)

haha yea i feel you on that, we'll see how it go's my nig


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

motif said:


> wow had to read 12 pages before the journal actually started haha, purp ill keep up on this one GL!


yea i got alot of associates in this growing phase of my life.\
and my setuop still aint done,still waitin on the growtent and the bp unit.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> naw my man,im gonna ride it out till it starts dying if it does,at the top where it was brown,is turning green like its gonna start forming leaves.So this is a lil experiment too,ya feel me!


Hell yeah, the best time to experiment is when it might die anyway. If it's turning green, I wouldn't chuck it just yet either.

I did that with one of mine, it sprouted almost exactly like yours did, and it eventually did stop developing. But I figured what the hell, might as well see if it'll recover before just tossing it; could decide to grow after all! (If I'd have removed the shell manually a day or two sooner, I think it would have grown and even flourished. Lesson learned: any sprouts with the shell still attached will be manually removed within a day or two TOPS from now on! lol)

1. Right before removing shell.
2. Three days later; it never turned from brown to green.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

the grow tent came in last night and i put it together.very happy with it.the headless afghan is starting to leave out. The NLxWW is planted and when they pop out the seeds ill post pics!


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

good news purp mate, now there aint noffin stoppin ya. Best of british luck to ya buddy>>>>>>>>>


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> good news purp mate, now there aint noffin stoppin ya. Best of british luck to ya buddy>>>>>>>>>


 
thanks man,im just waitn on the BP system to come in and ill be set!


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

ah ya got me there BP??


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> ah ya got me there BP??


 oh my bad,,bubblePonics setup,check my last afghan kush,burban poison grow in the BP that got stole and they were looking so beautiful!


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

my bad for not remembering or reading back lol. cheers for clearing that up for me man. So r u wqaiting for a bp system to be deliverd or parts for it?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> my bad for not remembering or reading back lol. cheers for clearing that up for me man. So r u wqaiting for a bp system to be deliverd or parts for it?


it comes from stealthhydropnics.com
its the lil 6 or 8 gallon unit i couldve made one very easily but i dont have the time to construct one,so im waiting on it to deliver while i got green in my aerogarden with 400w.hid lighting for now.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 15, 2009)

Whaddup purps man just making my rounds bro. LOL man i hate waiting for stuff. Soon tho. Hows that crazy seedling looking?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup purps man just making my rounds bro. LOL man i hate waiting for stuff. Soon tho. Hows that crazy seedling looking?


 ill post pics when they all get green enough.my tent is in.just waiting on the BP. and waiting to ang my my light n tha tent.and i need to get 6" ducting hose too.do they have that at lowes or home depot?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah man, they got it there. I got it at lowes when I got my dryer. I know Home Depot has it too, I've seen it there.

Shit's lookin good bro, definitely happy to see you growin again dog. Gonna get some killa bud and finish it this time


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

here they all are,fully sprouted. and remember the faith of a mustard seed can move a mountain!
2 afghans and 2 nlXww
#1-NLxWW
#2-afghan that lost its head but is now.....just look
#3-NLxWW
#4-Afghan kush


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Purps Man that shit is tight homie... Never seen that b4 man.. U are right tho man these things are almost impossible to kill man. U did have some green left as well so the starter leaves probably had just enough to grow back man.. Awesome purps..
And the rest of um look god to.. props for sure.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea man that Afgan is takin off, how much old is she compared to the rest? jus make sure you cover the sponges after they sprout up a lil, but im sure you kno but fuc it haha 

Cant wait to see this take off, good to see you growing again too homie +REP


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 16, 2009)

damn bro those r lookin good I'm on my cell phone cuz of doc appt but I checkin up and it looks good I can't full size the pic but how's the headless one it sprouted I hope I like the comment about faith of a mustard seed


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2381633]Yea man that Afgan is takin off, how much old is she compared to the rest? jus make sure you cover the sponges after they sprout up a lil, but im sure you kno but fuc it haha 

Cant wait to see this take off, good to see you growing again too homie +REP[/quote]

the afghans sprouted 4-9-09 and 4-10-09. 
1 NLxWW sprouted on the 13th and the other on the 15th....So they really not far from eachother at all...i just need my damn BP!FUCK!i dont wanna grow in the AG but i might have to.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Apr 16, 2009)

Hell Ya Purp!!! Those things are looking Nice


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Hell Ya Purp!!! Those things are looking Nice


 thanx man,,they just sproutin,,but not nearly as good as yours!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn bro those r lookin good I'm on my cell phone cuz of doc appt but I checkin up and it looks good I can't full size the pic but how's the headless one it sprouted I hope I like the comment about faith of a mustard seed


did it sprout, its got leaves growing on it now ma boy!


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> here they all are,fully sprouted. and remember the faith of a mustard seed can move a mountain!
> 2 afghans and 2 nlXww
> #1-NLxWW
> #2-afghan that lost its head but is now.....just look
> ...


Where can I read up on the sproting cups and growing pods you got there?
Tom


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

Major Tom said:


> Where can I read up on the sproting cups and growing pods you got there?
> Tom


 
its all the basic areogarden stuff,those spnges are RAPID ROOTERS!i love the lil system,it just needs to be bigger with a 400w hid setup.like mine..hehe


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> its all the basic areogarden stuff,those spnges are RAPID ROOTERS!i love the lil system,it just needs to be bigger with a 400w hid setup.like mine..hehe


Hehe is right. I'm bout to be gettin that shit too. Just ordered a 6 inch centrifugal fan and charcoal filter. Next up, 400W HID, woohoo! glad the headless potman sprouted dog, good work.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Hehe is right. I'm bout to be gettin that shit too. Just ordered a 6 inch centrifugal fan and charcoal filter. Next up, 400W HID, woohoo! glad the headless potman sprouted dog, good work.


 
thankyou thankyou!!i got the tent assembled but i gotta hang that light,,its easy to hang in there..just gotta go do it.LOL Yea i need a fan like that too,,man that growtent has sum vent options uh???i like it! i just need to get that ducting hose this weekeknd cause its still like 86 farenheigt and its not in the tent..that a lil too hot already; so its really gonna get hot in that tent,
HEAT=BIG PROBLEMS!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

itll be damn good in the winter [email protected]@


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 16, 2009)

No Shit Purp! Winter is great in my room also. The lights heat it up just right! Way ta go! All these little delays and troubles are part of the the excitement to me. Last grow went easy. Way to easy! At this point I'm angling for a medical grow. I want to grow plants for others when I retire. Always said I wanted to garden when I was done with the tech stuff I deal with. Who knew it would lead to this! So can you use the aerogarden for a cloner once you get everything set up? Why'd you pick that strain? Is it the same as before?


----------



## chusett (Apr 16, 2009)

hey purp.. when a sprout dries.. and you see the stem/trunk turn dark and purply.. and then now its dried and any cotys or leaves are basically crusty. What's the cause of this? Does underwatering cause the drying out? I don't undrestand it since i saw the condition of it starting 2 days ago i started to water it a bit more and gave it some 1/2 strength nutes. This sprout is in its 2nd and a half week. 

I started with 12 seeds/rw cubes.. down to coincidentally exactly 6. And staretd with snow white/LSD, now coincidentally its 3 snow white and 3 lsd left. But this sprout im talking about i think is a goner now.. so let's call it 5  What sucks is the 6 out of 12 that died is cause they stretched to begin with, and so they were already falling over and everything. I was kinda expecting it even though i did what i could for them.

But this sprout i am referring to was actually the one out of 12 that didn't stretch at all, and IMO the whole time was the only one growing normally/healthily. Anyway do you hv any idea as to the purply/dryness? I've dug up all kinda threads and just can't get a good answer on drying ou t, especially sprouts. Theres threads on flowring plants drying out due to lack of this and that all types of jazz but that doesnt apply to me as they are just sprouts. All 12 rw cubes got the same treatment from the getgo so i dunno what causes the drying/purpleness?


----------



## chusett (Apr 16, 2009)

dont mean to hijack your thread, just my newb journal thread is empty and roseman's 600+ page thread noone helping anyone that dont use BP


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> No Shit Purp! Winter is great in my room also. The lights heat it up just right! Way ta go! All these little delays and troubles are part of the the excitement to me. Last grow went easy. Way to easy! At this point I'm angling for a medical grow. I want to grow plants for others when I retire. Always said I wanted to garden when I was done with the tech stuff I deal with. Who knew it would lead to this! So can you use the aerogarden for a cloner once you get everything set up? Why'd you pick that strain? Is it the same as before?


 
i still had afghans left over ,but i obtained a couple NLxWW mix strain cause i heard it was the shiznit. Yea, whod have known, ive heard theres big money in it for meddy uderes,like sellin to the clinics and shit of course legally!!But that would really be the shiznit!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 16, 2009)

It might be the definition of shiznit! A man can dream! Turning a hobby into a business! Always the right thing to do! If I have to move, I'll have to move! Can't tell if I'm commited or should be. That's a fine line for me!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 16, 2009)

purp ive got it setup im bout to do the harvest a pound every three weeks me and a padna and we the only people to know you be the only one to see pics im going to start work tomorrow its too dri im bought to set this shit on fire mane , they lookin good man too.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> purp ive got it setup im bout to do the harvest a pound every three weeks me and a padna and we the only people to know you be the only one to see pics im going to start work tomorrow its too dri im bought to set this shit on fire mane , they lookin good man too.


 
damn sounds good,for real,,wish u was closer,cause all we get is dirt,occasionally somone will bring dro down but its gone in a flash!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn sounds good,for real,,wish u was closer,cause all we get is dirt,occasionally somone will bring dro down but its gone in a flash!!!


 dawg give me a couple of months and i will be bringing you dro to get rid of real talk my man ive got a couple of houses to do this in spread out and shit but ima need ur input the whole time my mane so u will be informed we r going to get supplies tomorrow and get starte and i already have a female dank plant to start frim and take clones from so lets smoke somethin good my nig and we will cuz u already know how us country boyz do it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> dawg give me a couple of months and i will be bringing you dro to get rid of real talk my man ive got a couple of houses to do this in spread out and shit but ima need ur input the whole time my mane so u will be informed we r going to get supplies tomorrow and get starte and i already have a female dank plant to start frim and take clones from so lets smoke somethin good my nig and we will cuz u already know how us country boyz do it.


 helll yea.thats the way to do it,,u got my number,we spoke B4 ,so u know its all good.i will do what i can!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 18, 2009)

i just got back into town man from the spot its a big room we r re veggin one of my plants and i am gettin 400hps ready to plug in for a half of dro so ima get 3 or 4 and then start cloning off the plant we took over todaty and we got 30 clones comin our way idk man im thinkin about startin a journal but idk im all noid now ya feel me but it looks like its gonna be a nice setup man and im gettin close to harvest about a week for three of them ill send u some pics of em tonight when the lights come on


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Purps check it out.. Here's some Afghan Kush in soil. Snagged the pic up from one of my friends in soil at 7 weeks.


Gonna be sick to see what happens in hydro man.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 19, 2009)

damn man thats sum sweet ass lookin buD!I know a guy posted sum pics of a soil grow with the same afghan beans from attitude!(im gonna have to go bak and find em now.
Update.Everything in but BP. Pics......

#1:AFGHAN that was born headless thats making a comebak!
#2:NLxWW
#3:Beautiful AFGHAN
#4:NLxWW


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn man thats sum sweet ass lookin buD!I know a guy posted sum pics of a soil grow with the same afghan beans from attitude!(im gonna have to go bak and find em now.
> Update.Everything in but BP. Pics......
> 
> #1:AFGHAN that was born headless thats making a comebak!
> ...


Nice man, shits lookin good. Third ones lookin killa!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2009)

how old is the biggest afghan?

there lookin great, cant believe that headless one is growing, tho i ripped my leaves in half on my OGK when i tried helping it shed the seed


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 19, 2009)

about a week and half


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 19, 2009)

lookin good man thats whats up.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Happy 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yea HAPPY 420...i didnt even realise?Anyone know how 420 came about,,,SICC.my nigga u not allowed to answere this!no offense!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea HAPPY 420...i didnt even realise?Anyone know how 420 came about,,,SICC.my nigga u not allowed to answere this!no offense!


Some kids in highschool back in the 60 or 70s or something like that.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> #1:AFGHAN that was born headless thats making a comebak!


Goes to show that with patience and perseverance, Mother Nature will nurture! 



purpdaddy said:


> Yea HAPPY 420...i didnt even realise?Anyone know how 420 came about,,,SICC.my nigga u not allowed to answere this!no offense!


The origin of the term stems from a story about a group of teenagers at San Rafael High School in San Rafael, California, in 1971. The teens would meet after school at 4:20pm to light up at the Louis Pasteur statue. The exact time was chosen because the teens were all athletes and that was the earliest time they could meet after practice.

*More facts (and fallacies) about 420 at: Urban Legends / Snopes.com*


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

Bp arrived today thank god!
ph 5.9 
ppm 550
The big one got a lil malnutritious during its stay in the Ag but i got em on a lil stronger nutes now and theyll be lookin better in a couple days.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

they look like they do because it stays like 87 degrees F. in there during the day,but this weekend im going get an airconditioner fan to put in there.Theres no way i could put those plants in that tent cause of heat.No fuckin way,itll be perfect during the winter though....Im gonna just use the frame of it for now yhough i believe


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 21, 2009)

yea man that sounds like an idea and glad ya got your bp in man lets see that dank get started, ive got to water i needed to today this mornin but i had to get up at 5 and drive 3 hours for a pin removal surgery so im bout to open it up in dark time and check


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> they look like they do because it stays like 87 degrees F. in there during the day,but this weekend im going get an airconditioner fan to put in there.Theres no way i could put those plants in that tent cause of heat.No fuckin way,itll be perfect during the winter though....Im gonna just use the frame of it for now yhough i believe


Sounds good purp, I'm glad the BP finally came, lookin purty!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

theyll be lookin beter in a couple days,,youll see


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Bp arrived today thank god!
> ph 5.9
> ppm 550
> The big one got a lil malnutritious during its stay in the Ag but i got em on a lil stronger nutes now and theyll be lookin better in a couple days.




im sure they will pic up homie, they look fine, BP lookin good, my bin is 7 gallons, with 4 grow spots, but i dont have actual grow nets, good to kno my unit is up there, cant wait to see them take off homie, we both will get a good harvest under our belts


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2405438]im sure they will pic up homie, they look fine, BP lookin good, my bin is 7 gallons, with 4 grow spots, but i dont have actual grow nets, good to kno my unit is up there, cant wait to see them take off homie, we both will get a good harvest under our belts[/quote]

hell yea they will when i get rid of this heat prob...only bad thing about hids,,last grow it was in a whole bathroom so heat wasnt a prob actually i had to add aheater, this time i gotta get a portable fucking air-conditioner!Them bitches high too!This grow is in a diff. spot so the growing conditions are different.Ya know ill fix it though,always do!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hell yea they will when i get rid of this heat prob...only bad thing about hids,,last grow it was in a whole bathroom so heat wasnt a prob actually i had to add aheater, this time i gotta get a portable fucking air-conditioner!Them bitches high too!This grow is in a diff. spot so the growing conditions are different.Ya know ill fix it though,always do!


What size of fans you got in there?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Apr 22, 2009)

Great to see you operational. Good thing they are weeds. Full speed ahead!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Great to see you operational. Good thing they are weeds. Full speed ahead!


Gonna be sum good ass weeds too.The tallest afghan is looking so much better as well as th raised veins issue and hard leaves.The light was too damn low.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 22, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2405438]im sure they will pic up homie, they look fine, BP lookin good, my bin is 7 gallons, with 4 grow spots, but i dont have actual grow nets, good to kno my unit is up there, cant wait to see them take off homie, we both will get a good harvest under our belts[/quote]
Fa sho homie just_ pop in ya grey casette,turn up ya fuckin deck lend me yo ear cause the southside finna reck,,HAHA ma nigga KEKE..LOL_
_yea they gonna shake back and we both gettin buds this time my nig._
_Man yall niggas go HYPHY! thats sum crazy shit!LLOL_


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

they shakin back!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

forgot one!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2009)

Lookin fly homie, Gonna be some bad bitches my nig!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 23, 2009)

Purps mang hows it going? Looks like u have some PH issues man.. Where u at on that right now?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Purps mang hows it going? Looks like u have some PH issues man.. Where u at on that right now?


 no my man im havin heat issues,and my light was too low.fixed,,ya think they lookin bad now,go to the last pixels,they lookin a hell of alot better now!
ph 5.9 ppm 550


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 23, 2009)

No purps man not looking bad my man not looking bad at all.. Heat issues explains alot of that.. ARE u using the BP nutes?
How old r they from seed?
5.9 is proper man.
PPM may be a little low. 
Ur wool looks too wet mang.
Did u get the cool tube yet? If not im running my unvented 400 about 12-14 inches away right now.. My grow grow room about 84 degrees consistent.

Heat issues will crush an entire grow man. It happened in my sog dawg.. Im thinking u could do some things to greatly benefit ur grow now.
If u want u we can go to pm homie. Want to see this Afghan Kush popping at full potential.
Peace.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> No purps man not looking bad my man not looking bad at all.. Heat issues explains alot of that.. ARE u using the BP nutes?
> How old r they from seed?
> 5.9 is proper man.
> PPM may be a little low.
> ...


 they just 2 weeks into vegg.the biggest one,ph and ppm perfect,always check peeps thats the first thing and its checked daily!,,but the 400w in the cooltube was waaaaay too low,i was experimenting a lil, to see how close it can go with the cooltube and its 10" without burning!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 24, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2412259]Lookin fly homie, Gonna be some bad bitches my nig![/quote]
yup,im gettin bud this time!


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> no my man im havin heat issues,and my light was too low.fixed,,ya think they lookin bad now,go to the last pixels,they lookin a hell of alot better now!


Yeah, that was my issue too. Remember my droopy plants? Turned up the fan and raised the lights a bit, and now they're all perky! 

Lookin' good, Purp!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, that was my issue too. Remember my droopy plants? Turned up the fan and raised the lights a bit, and now they're all perky!
> 
> Lookin' good, Purp!


 thanx kat,good to see u still remember us..LOL just kidding bro,whats up with ur ladies? i dont play that JACKIN ya thread shit,unless it gets out of control ya feel me,post in here if u wanna.PeaCe.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> thanx kat,good to see u still remember us..LOL just kidding bro,whats up with ur ladies? i dont play that JACKIN ya thread shit,unless it gets out of control ya feel me,post in here if u wanna.PeaCe.


Now how could I forget you guys?!  I've been reading daily, I just don't post a lot because it hurts to type.... some days I can type for a while before I need to quit (today's one of those days so far, hence my attempt at catching up LOL), but I can't at all on the days that my hand acts up and/or when my neck/shoulders/back are worse than usual because reaching for the keyboard is too much strain after a while.

And no worries about "hijacking" my thread.... unless there's a troll in the house, it's all good.  I'm not concerned with my thread pertaining only to my plants' updates. Conversations go OT, but they always come around full circle again. And in case no one's noticed, I'll just point out that I can get a bit chatty once in a while.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Now how could I forget you guys?!  I've been reading daily, I just don't post a lot because it hurts to type.... some days I can type for a while before I need to quit (today's one of those days so far, hence my attempt at catching up LOL), but I can't at all on the days that my hand acts up and/or when my neck/shoulders/back are worse than usual because reaching for the keyboard is too much strain after a while.
> 
> And no worries about "hijacking" my thread.... unless there's a troll in the house, it's all good.  I'm not concerned with my thread pertaining only to my plants' updates. Conversations go OT, but they always come around full circle again. And in case no one's noticed, I'll just point out that I can get a bit chatty once in a while.


its all good ma boy..look for an update tomorrow cause i drain and replenish on Monday.(Stronger nutes)


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2009)

purp your plants are lookin good man! hey check out my new pics on thread mine vegged for 42 days and i just switched them to 12/12 two days ago https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-27.htm


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

update:
res change and stronger nutes added.as u can see.Look how i make dem bitches shake back!
ph 5.9
ppm 800(truncheon)

#1-Afghan that was born headless

#2-NLxWW

#3-Afghan that was fuked up in previous pics

#4-NLxWW


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

No post from uncle rose yet?


----------



## Roseman (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, PurpDaddy,
yu're really going HIGH -TECH now, aren't ya?

Glad to see ya back doing what you do so well!


----------



## Roseman (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, they are looking so good ! so very good!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Wow, PurpDaddy,
> yu're really going HIGH -TECH now, aren't ya?
> 
> Glad to see ya back doing what you do so well!





Roseman said:


> Man, they are looking so good ! so very good!


All the knowledge came from U BIG Unc!NO shit.U gave me the knowledge and i soaked it up like sponge.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 27, 2009)

lookin damn good purp keep us posted.i just did a update check it outhttps://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-28.html


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

Lookin great Purp, just like last time, flawless


----------



## Roseman (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess everyone will know that you're my nephew now!!!!! LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I guess everyone will know that you're my nephew now!!!!! LOL


 oh yea its cool.Big unc!!!!LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2428088]Lookin great Purp, just like last time, flawless [/quote]
almost flawless!!LOL but you got shit under control now ma boy! i cant wait till i get to your stage of growth!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2428088]Lookin great Purp, just like last time, flawless [/quote]
almost flawless!!LOL but you got shit under control now ma boy! i cant wait till i get to your stage of growth!You know i strive for perfect grows!


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man i know!!!!ive been seeing them,and a guy grew the afghans and showed pics in my thread of afghans about to be chopped,,BEAUTIFUL! and the next day my shit was gone.but thats in the past and aint nobody comin in my home or they will have a big blue REALITY CHECK!!


thats a pretty dog you got there.... so what happened... sorry I didnt feel like searching back threads? did you get robbed by a friend you showed you grow too?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 29, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> thats a pretty dog you got there.... so what happened... sorry I didnt feel like searching back threads? did you get robbed by a friend you showed you grow too?


 no man they they went through the front door,i dont fuk with them,he lives next door and everytime i go check on my shit,daily,there would be a whole bunch of brothers on the porch and they knew sumthin good was in there,they just didnt know what.and it was almost flower time,you could smell it as soon as you opened the door,so i know they went crazy in there,,and found my shit,but the dmbasses left all my meters,nutes(full canna line and GH line) and took the BP and the light.I would only show a friend the finished product in a baggie,never show grow!
Dog is Gotti/Razors Edge,Vey territorial!


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn bro.. Im fucking sorry man .. Well glad too see your back at it.. hopefully that dog takes a bite out of one of them fuckers.. is the grow in the same place? 
I got this just for you to cheer you up... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-TptxLR9Vs


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a sad tale. Will u be seeking retribution?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 29, 2009)

yo purp..lookin right my dude..i feel u on that heat shit its a bitch im at like 79-90 myself was lookin into one of the port. a/c let me know if u find a cheap one them tings kinda steap naw mean...yo i posted them pics of ma widow i need Dr. purp M.D. to come thru and bless a nigga wit a house call. shes lookin better i think all type of new green growth..my bad homie not tryin to jack your thread but keepin it 100 i thought it was all over yo..still not sure.

b-ez my dude good lookin out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 29, 2009)

the update looked awesome my man damn good homie im a try and get you some better quality pics my phone sucks


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 29, 2009)

make sure you watch that video I left you a couple posts earlier = ) 
it will make you laugh hard as hell.. hopefully.. its kinda like your current situation


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 29, 2009)

Solcyn26 said:


> yo purp..lookin right my dude..i feel u on that heat shit its a bitch im at like 79-90 myself was lookin into one of the port. a/c let me know if u find a cheap one them tings kinda steap naw mean...yo i posted them pics of ma widow i need Dr. purp M.D. to come thru and bless a nigga wit a house call. shes lookin better i think all type of new green growth..my bad homie not tryin to jack your thread but keepin it 100 i thought it was all over yo..still not sure.
> 
> b-ez my dude good lookin out


 
na its kool,i dont play that jacking ur thread shit,unless peepz just postin stupid shit.i found one at lowes for 99.99 and it had a sheet on it that showed it cost 45.00 a year to run..im gonna get one,,its a small window unit,those portable ones are really expensive
1.



mr west said:


> That is a sad tale. Will u be seeking retribution?


im over it now,,if they would have just came to me like a man id prolly wouldve showed em how to grow like me.I cant get in anymore trouble,im a 2 time looser in LA ,and we have that damn 3 strike law.



LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> Damn bro.. Im fucking sorry man .. Well glad too see your back at it.. hopefully that dog takes a bite out of one of them fuckers.. is the grow in the same place?
> I got this just for you to cheer you up... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-TptxLR9Vs


 HAHAHAH..i didnt know what to expect!!Funny.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> the update looked awesome my man damn good homie im a try and get you some better quality pics my phone sucks


they lookin good to me! i topped the NLxWW today.ill update friday!



LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> make sure you watch that video I left you a couple posts earlier = )
> it will make you laugh hard as hell.. hopefully.. its kinda like your current situation


i saw it man,it was crazy.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 29, 2009)

damn 3 strikes is the dumbest fucking law in the world... i hate that shit.. fuck mandatory minimums... I hate our government, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR7V-rCTnjw now thats some fucked up shit in that video about how corrupt the world really is.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> damn 3 strikes is the dumbest fucking law in the world... i hate that shit.. fuck mandatory minimums... I hate our government, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR7V-rCTnjw now thats some fucked up shit in that video about how corrupt the world really is.


 yea it sucks,3 strikes and they can give u 25.but man how old is that video?when did that shit happen?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

[youtube]PR7V-rCTnjw[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

heres an update 4-30-09
ph 5.9
ppm 800
24/0

the afghan is the bushiest!
2 days after topping
The first 2 are NlxWW and the ones in the back are the afghans..They really startin to pick up now.


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres an update 4-30-09
> ph 5.9
> ppm 800
> 24/0
> ...


Wow man, your plants look exactly like my friends SH Bubbleponics kit.. Are you using the SH nutes?

You have some nice tight node spacing... How many nodes does





this plant have?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Wow man, your plants look exactly like my friends SH Bubbleponics kit.. Are you using the SH nutes?
> 
> You have some nice tight node spacing... How many nodes does
> 
> ...


its got 3 or maybe 4 at week 3.i just topped too,2days ago!Ur shit lookin great too man!
no man i use general hydroponics flora micro,grow,bloom,diamond nectar,floralicious grow.I got the perfect soup for this and i got the full canna line and aint even touched em yet!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 30, 2009)

DAMN! That shit is lookin good dog! Good Work!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

follow what the pros say and ull have a perfect grow everytime!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2009)

Lookin real good my nig, nice and healthy, cant wait to see them bitches grown up


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea it sucks,3 strikes and they can give u 25.but man how old is that video?when did that shit happen?


that was a min back.. but check this a few months ago baxter pharma one of the leaders, sent out vacancies for the reg flu "accidently" tainted "twice" with two different strains of weaponized avian bird flu. ( made news for a day, then no arrests, no one got fired, nothing,
funny thing about all that is 
baxter also has a patent they had just applied for the the treatment of those forms of the virus a few months before, I think I mentioned this before but in 1976 I believe there was an outbreak of swine flu, in which the president mandated different, if you refuse a different the shot once a pandemonic has been declared you can be detained in definitely, and your habius corpus rights suspended, because your a "threat to the community" 
so after all those shots in 1976, all kinda of people died, just not from the flu, from the shot itself, then ten of thousands developed nerve damage from something in the shot, but there is a law you cant sue the gov or pharma for damages from vacanations, look it up if you dont believe me. Only one person actually ended up dying from the swine flu.

aids was made in the lab by doctor gallow, (the man who supposedly discover HIV) long story there too. go to you tube and type 1976 wine flu, you can see some of our govs commercials about, gettting the shot, in the phillipines 3,000,000 women are Sterile because of vaccanations they received, according the the supreme court, also happen in africa 15,000,000 women, sterile.


Im not sure if your a person of color or not, but just looking back at the Tuskegee experiment, or mkultra by the CIA, or even the fact the federal reserve exists, Woodrow Willson put the fed into effect, but after his term was up, he said he had ruined america by putting it into the system, and america was no longer freei, He made numerous quotes on the subject before his death... aids was made as a way to control the population, their are means of population control in effect, but people are to caught up watching friends to understand or really educate themselves, nssm200 is just one piece of info that was declassified over the years through leaks ...
the govs plan for depopulating the world, . have you heard of the georgia guidestones> ? holy fucking shit why would someone put those there.. yah know.i.. sorry for the poor grammar and typing tonight, its late and im just typing fast not caring to much ...

I like you set up .. they look great.....  beautiful plants... 

I like your slogo 
"never show grow" nice 

hope you dont mind the side post in the thread.. I thought you might enjoy reading it.....ill edit it down in a few days to a smiley face or something..


----------



## purpdaddy (May 1, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> that was a min back.. but check this a few months ago baxter pharma one of the leaders, sent out vacancies for the reg flu "accidently" tainted "twice" with two different strains of weaponized avian bird flu. ( made news for a day, then no arrests, no one got fired, nothing,
> funny thing about all that is
> baxter also has a patent they had just applied for the the treatment of those forms of the virus a few months before, I think I mentioned this before but in 1976 I believe there was an outbreak of swine flu, in which the president mandated different, if you refuse a different the shot once a pandemonic has been declared you can be detained in definitely, and your habius corpus rights suspended, because your a "threat to the community"
> so after all those shots in 1976, all kinda of people died, just not from the flu, from the shot itself, then ten of thousands developed nerve damage from something in the shot, but there is a law you cant sue the gov or pharma for damages from vacanations, look it up if you dont believe me. Only one person actually ended up dying from the swine flu.
> ...


 the swine flu is bak...and people are getting it just 45 min. up the road.The isolation mask that docs. wear during surgery,youll often see people wering them mowing lawns,and from every major co. we order from,,everyone is out of stock and waitin on more,,this shit serious in LA right now.
Naw man i dont mind.


----------



## Roseman (May 1, 2009)

Look at johnnybetreed's plants:
Who says you can not grow big giant plants in an 8 gallon tank?


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

damn my tub is 7 gallons, thats amazing


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 1, 2009)

that is crazy roseman and now i am even more inspired to do this like ive been talkin to purp about im glad i started seeds last night ima have to start a new journal i think idk i have to work out the fine deatails with my man and see what happens


----------



## purpdaddy (May 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> that is crazy roseman and now i am even more inspired to do this like ive been talkin to purp about im glad i started seeds last night ima have to start a new journal i think idk i have to work out the fine deatails with my man and see what happens


Yea man itll all work out for the best witht his system.
Damn Rose,thats sum TREES for real!


----------



## Roseman (May 2, 2009)

Those trees were Jonnybetreed's grow.

Hey, Purp, of the 6 seed that were w/w-n/l, how many sprouted?


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 2, 2009)

yea i was wonderin the same


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Look at johnnybetreed's plants:
> Who says you can not grow big giant plants in an 8 gallon tank?


damn rose thats one fucin huge plant u got!check my grow out they have been on 12/12 for 8days now! i just spotted my 1st female today!https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-31.html


----------



## Solcyn26 (May 2, 2009)

that shits lookin real sexy my dude..


----------



## purpdaddy (May 2, 2009)

heres a couple pics i just took..look at the big stalk!Thats the afghan kush.
just drained and replineshed.going on week 4.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, that is looking quite nice.... They are growing really well. Nice node spacing ya got there, does it have a Hemi?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Oh yeah, that is looking quite nice.... They are growing really well. Nice node spacing ya got there, does it have a Hemi?


 HAHA it looks like it got one!,i like the tight node spacing,thats what i want all of em to do!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHA it looks like it got one!,i like the tight node spacing,thats what i want all of em to do!


Hell yeah man!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> damn rose thats one fucin huge plant u got!check my grow out they have been on 12/12 for 8days now! i just spotted my 1st female today!https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-31.html


 shit in this system theyll grow as tall as they got room!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 3, 2009)

lookin nice man really nice green and healthy.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 3, 2009)

damn i just noticed,,,i aint been using my camera but my camera on my phone and just switched back to the kodak and the date is off!! says 2007!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 3, 2009)

damn thats crazy


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 3, 2009)

Now you all can see how an 'Expert" does it. Let's play follow the leader, shall we!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Now you all can see how an 'Expert" does it. Let's play follow the leader, shall we!


 Thats what i would suggest everyone doing!Just everyone has thier own way of doing things that work best for them!But bacically with the correct ph,ppm and nute strength,you cant go wrong!


----------



## Katatawnic (May 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn i just noticed,,,i aint been using my camera but my camera on my phone and just switched back to the kodak and the date is off!! says 2007!


Yeah right.... we all know you're really a narc, and you're posting someone else's photos!   

So glad to see I'm not the only one getting little brown spots in the sides of the BP's interior as well as a little bit on the roots! When I switched from the AG nute tabs over to the GH FloraNova, my roots went from white to having a lot of brownish tint to them. I knew it was from the GH, as its concentrate is a very dark brown (close to black, it's so dark) and thick sludge. I've been waiting for someone to point out to me that my roots aren't white enough, when it's obviously from the nutes and any new roots that grow are bright white.

That reminds me.... last week my 19 yr. old son was here when I was cleaning my reservoirs and transplanting, etc. I'd mixed up the GH in an empty 3 litre "off-brand" Dr. Pepper bottle and hadn't poured it into the BP yet. I was taking a break on the recliner before finishing up, and my son came in from the kitchen and asked if he could have some of the Dr. Pepper (which would have been for him if it'd been soda; I don't like Dr. Pepper), and I thought he was joking at first cause it was sitting on my "grow room" shelf, which has nothing but supplies and tools I use for growing. So I gave him a grin and told him he could help himself if he *really* wanted it. He looked at me all confused a moment, then said "thanks" and went to pour some into his cup. Should've seen the look on his face when I jumped up and grabbed it from him before he took a dose of GH nutes and probably ended up puking from what I can just imagine how it would've tasted! 

*Such beauties you got there, PuRp!*


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 4, 2009)

thats a funny story man shit i wish my dad grew im 21 and that would be tight i love growin he likes it but is too scared of goin bak to the pen


----------



## purpdaddy (May 4, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah right.... we all know you're really a narc, and you're posting someone else's photos!
> 
> So glad to see I'm not the only one getting little brown spots in the sides of the BP's interior as well as a little bit on the roots! When I switched from the AG nute tabs over to the GH FloraNova, my roots went from white to having a lot of brownish tint to them. I knew it was from the GH, as its concentrate is a very dark brown (close to black, it's so dark) and thick sludge. I've been waiting for someone to point out to me that my roots aren't white enough, when it's obviously from the nutes and any new roots that grow are bright white.
> 
> ...


haha thats crazy kat!Yea the pics are from a previous bust in 2007,they guy really knows what hes doin must be a PRO!!LOL...but dont worry about the discoloration in the roots cause that happens,You can tell root rot from them just being discolored because of the nutes.I love GH line of nutes,,,im gonna stick with em,although id like to try advanced nutrients line one grow.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thats a funny story man shit i wish my dad grew im 21 and that would be tight i love growin he likes it but is too scared of goin bak to the pen


 send me sum new pics ma boy!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 4, 2009)

heres a lil update week 4 of afghan kush and NLxWW in the bubbleponics..a couple more weeks and im flowerin,,2 maybe 3!They all short and stocky,exactly like i want them!Except one NLxWW is the one thats not as bushy,but they still lil BEASTS!This Bp setup has got me hooked!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 4, 2009)

damn man those look wonderful man tight node spacing wow gonna be nice smoke man and yea got ya pimp


----------



## Roseman (May 5, 2009)

Wow!




Awesome, Beautiful!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 5, 2009)

did you get the pics i sent man ive got three left that blue streak is giving me a hell of a time flowering i guess its the comditions being that i dwarfed them


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 5, 2009)

Looking good purp. Nice little bushes u have right there.cant wait to see what they do. Good job man.


----------



## "SICC" (May 5, 2009)

Lookin great homie, keep it up my nig!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 5, 2009)

SICC";2459940]Lookin great homie said:


> Looking good purp. Nice little bushes u have right there.cant wait to see what they do. Good job man.


yea man me either .gonna flower in 2 weeks.!



pitbudz87 said:


> did you get the pics i sent man ive got three left that blue streak is giving me a hell of a time flowering i guess its the comditions being that i dwarfed them


 yea man i got them,,they lookin gooooood too!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 5, 2009)

Home > World Of Seeds > *« Back *​
*World of Seeds Afghan Kush Feminized*


<FONT size=1 face=verdana>
<FONT color=#808080><FONT style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(0,0,0)"><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=2>Mainly indoor/very good yield outdoor
Race: Pure race obtained from Afgani Kush zone
Genotipe: Almost 100% Indica <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; COLOR: gray">


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 5, 2009)

damn that looks beautiful homie, man im a idiot set trippin with that ol fool i forgot to go to the grow store and get soil before i spent all my money for my next grow and ive got 30 seeds showin green man and no soil i feel dumb as shit im jus gonna keep mistin them with water and wait man i cant beleive i did that.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn that looks beautiful homie, man im a idiot set trippin with that ol fool i forgot to go to the grow store and get soil before i spent all my money for my next grow and ive got 30 seeds showin green man and no soil i feel dumb as shit im jus gonna keep mistin them with water and wait man i cant beleive i did that.


 Awwwwww man dont fuk em up!!!!!put em in small plastic cups with soil or SUMTHIN until you can get right ma man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 5, 2009)

yea i got 20 small cups but i cant find any soil but what i used from last grow and i wont use it ill figurre somthin out in the mornin


----------



## purpdaddy (May 6, 2009)

Home > Legend Collection > *« Back *​
*World of Seeds Feminized Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special *BACK IN STOCK**


Genotype: 100% indica
Female: PURE Afghan Kush
Time of maturation: 8 weeks
Level THC: 20%
Production: 400-450 gr/m2 indoor/400-550 gr
*Original Package of 3 feminized cannabis seeds*

 

this is whats next after this grow,,just ordered 12 of them and they sendin me sum diff, fem seeds,like 4 diff. strains.
this is World of Seeds pride and joy strain!!Look it up on attitudes site!Gonna be the shit..they should arrive in a couple weeks,mine should almost be done by the time they arrive so...this and a couple others are up to bat!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 6, 2009)

thats whats up man im gonna have to oder some of those bad boys man i wish i had some of your current grow man.say how do i add my journal to my signature its been a minuit man


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 6, 2009)

man i got it but you cant click it to go to it how do i fix that shit man im so computer retarded and i am not trying to be offense with the retarded mark holla


----------



## Katatawnic (May 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> haha thats crazy kat!Yea the pics are from a previous bust in 2007,they guy really knows what hes doin must be a PRO!!LOL...but dont worry about the discoloration in the roots cause that happens,You can tell root rot from them just being discolored because of the nutes.I love GH line of nutes,,,im gonna stick with em,although id like to try advanced nutrients line one grow.


*I knew it!!! LOL*

Yeah, I'm sticking with GH too. I hear about other nutes being great, but I *know* that I love GH, so that's what I'm going to keep using. Stick with what you know, and all that jazz!



purpdaddy said:


> heres a lil update week 4 of afghan kush and NLxWW in the bubbleponics..a couple more weeks and im flowerin,,2 maybe 3!They all short and stocky,exactly like i want them!Except one NLxWW is the one thats not as bushy,but they still lil BEASTS!This Bp setup has got me hooked!


*Beauty and the Beasts, eh?* 

I don't remember if I told you or not.... you're the person that got me checking out the BP, so you're therefore the one that got me hooked. It's all your fault!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man i got it but you cant click it to go to it how do i fix that shit man im so computer retarded and i am not trying to be offense with the retarded mark holla


what do you want it to say?ill make the link for you.


Katatawnic said:


> *I knew it!!! LOL*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sticking with GH too. I hear about other nutes being great, but I *know* that I love GH, so that's what I'm going to keep using. Stick with what you know, and all that jazz!
> 
> ...


Dopeman Dopeman please can i have another hit!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

_15 bagseed grow in beerbong cups,12/12 from start_


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

thanks for postin that purp u a real homie my man im headed to lowes right now to see what i cant do about a cooltube


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks for postin that purp u a real homie my man im headed to lowes right now to see what i cant do about a cooltube


 you can get the pyrex bake-round at walmart.but the other parts at lowes or home-depot.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

yea i saw a 400 watt hps i wanna set up and they have the ballast and i can figure out how to wire it but i need to find the mogual ill have to go to the light shop but yea i wanted to punch that smirkin dude at lowes he pissed me off and was no help whatsoever


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea i saw a 400 watt hps i wanna set up and they have the ballast and i can figure out how to wire it but i need to find the mogual ill have to go to the light shop but yea i wanted to punch that smirkin dude at lowes he pissed me off and was no help whatsoever


 man the 400w. in the cooltube is perfect for what we doin!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

thats what i was thinkin man im gonna get it then ill have to make sure i match ballest tho or get one big enough to run the light cuz dudes at lowes where pricks dawg


----------



## purpdaddy (May 8, 2009)

damn i got new fukin pics but riu wont lemme upload em!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 8, 2009)

dammit!!!!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 8, 2009)

Now that's some bull shit!

New Journal


----------



## purpdaddy (May 8, 2009)

man fuked up..ill keep trying and it wont let me send a complaint to the admin.!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 8, 2009)

You want us to send one for ya?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

yes eveyone please send in to the admin. it keeps saying theres a secyrity token missing and i been tryin to post pis of these beasts,but i cant!and when it asks me to if i want to report it and i do,when i hit send on that,,it brings me to another error screen saying i followed a bad link!!!FUKED UP!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

haha,,,theres always a way around everything..i hAD to use photobucket...
well heres the end ow week 4,,,one more week and they goin 12/12


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> haha,,,theres always a way around everything..i hAD to use photobucket...
> well heres the end ow week 4,,,one more week and they goin 12/12


Damn dog, those bitches are bushin' out like a mother fucker!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Damn dog, those bitches are bushin' out like a mother fucker!!!


 yea i know,i made em like that! and if u follow instructions,,yours WILL look like mine instead of being all stretchy and shit.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea i know,i made em like that! and if u follow instructions,,yours WILL look like mine instead of being all stretchy and shit.


HAHA, hell yeah. Mine weren't too bad, but they definitely could have used a little shortening influence.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

ok,,i made an order with attitude for 12 afghankush legend special strain fe.and they gave me a variety of fem, beans g13 labs-bluevenom,pure gold,superskunk,whitewidow and a pure power plant...i got 4 spots 2 will be the afghans and what are the other 2 gonna be?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok,,i made an order with attitude for 12 afghankush legend special strain fe.and they gave me a variety of fem, beans g13 labs-bluevenom,pure gold,superskunk,whitewidow and a pure power plant...i got 4 spots 2 will be the afghans and what are the other 2 gonna be?


Pure Gold!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Pure Gold!!!


 IDK man,its gonna be a tough decision,2 afghans fpr sure...then a ppp and maybe blue venom


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> ayo purp haha my nigga you the man,i follow you teknique and foxcompany cuz yall dudes really know yall shit, but i follow your posts the most tho cuz of that pic my nigz....rest in peace pimp c


 yea man it broke my heart when my nigga died,man seriously,,all this other fake ass rap shit i dont listen to,,,old school UGK,SCREW,8ball and MJG and thats about it,,and oldschool P


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2009)

Lookin great Purp, some bushy ass bitches haha 

gonna be some beasts on some real talk homie, cant wait to see them flowering


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 9, 2009)

They look Purp-hect!

I vote for the Blue Venom and the Pure Gold. I like pretty colors! LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

SICC";2477949]Lookin great Purp said:


> They look Purp-hect!
> 
> I vote for the Blue Venom and the Pure Gold. I like pretty colors! LOL!


 i am thinking the bluevenom for sure and the ppp maybe...i was reading about the ppp on theattitude site and it says it an over average yielder...im gonna go back on the site and see which ones are indicas and which are sativa..i love my indicas!
But this afghan im going to be growing is the REAL DEAL AFGHAN KUSH!On the Attitude site,,they got PINEAPPLE EXPRESS!!i almost got that,but i love the afghans.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 9, 2009)

I'm totally going to order some pineapple express sometime soon!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 9, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I'm totally going to order some pineapple express sometime soon!!!


 man i wanted to get it Soooo bad!but after i saw all the free fem. seeds they were sending me,i said fuk it!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i wanted to get it Soooo bad!but after i saw all the free fem. seeds they were sending me,i said fuk it!


HAHAHA, I know what you mean. Dude these shrooms are startin' to kick in, and it is the shit!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

Purps. Dawg. LOL u better takes some clones on those things cause well u know. Prety crazy man. U got extra stem sites growing on some of ur stems in that one pic. Good stuff.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 10, 2009)

i know man this afghan strain is the perfect MOTHER plant!i got TONS of clones...but no place to flower them at..i want 4 monsters,,i really really want to get into cloning,,but i need to make me a flowering chamber of sum sort and fill that bitch with cfl's.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man it broke my heart when my nigga died,man seriously,,all this other fake ass rap shit i dont listen to,,,old school UGK,SCREW,8ball and MJG and thats about it,,and oldschool P


 man u already know pimp


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

damn man those looke fuckin beautiful geez those r beaste fuck me runnin dude im back went on vacation with the girl but im home ill be back on


----------



## purpdaddy (May 10, 2009)

ok..changed water and nutes,,same strength,,but i added a little more micro this time cause im seein a lil Mn defficiency..so maybe itll help,hope so,..So this is the last week of vegg..week 4,will be a total of 5 weeks...i topped..did a lil bending cause they gettin real crowded in that BP..So here are the last updated pics in the vegg. state.


----------



## Solcyn26 (May 10, 2009)

nice homie...im thinkin o makin 2 of those dwc's veg n fwr...u inspired me my dude...r they good 4 scrog?....update posted check me out


----------



## purpdaddy (May 10, 2009)

Solcyn26 said:


> nice homie...im thinkin o makin 2 of those dwc's veg n fwr...u inspired me my dude...r they good 4 scrog?....update posted check me out


 yea man,,yjey real good for ScRog


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2009)

Lookin great Purp, i didnt topp this round, but now i kinda want to topp my next batch, all Bubba Kush. when and how many times have you topped them my nig?


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

beautiful thats the word that comes to mind i love it


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 10, 2009)

That shit's lookin real tight man!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 10, 2009)

I can see why you're itchin' to clone them! Now your getting me hungry for some of that Afghan! Damn my "what to get next" list is getting long!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 11, 2009)

SICC";2481806]Lookin great Purp said:


> beautiful thats the word that comes to mind i love it


Thanx pitt but the best is yet to come!



FoxCompany426 said:


> That shit's lookin real tight man!


i appreciaiate it Fox,after this week....im going 12/12....then u gonna see sum shit!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I can see why you're itchin' to clone them! Now your getting me hungry for some of that Afghan! Damn my "what to get next" list is getting long!


 yea man that afghan is a fast.very bushy growing strain..So i ordered World Of Seeds Legend Collection special afghan kush strain!They were pricey,,but they commin.heres a pic of the new afghans!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 11, 2009)

Holy shit!!! Me wanna!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Holy shit!!! Me wanna!


 hit up attitudes web site,,you can get em all day long!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 11, 2009)

yea man that looks like somethin i would like to give a shot and clone and scrog get a good mother goin and keep repeatin the process i wanna do it with the plant i am reveggin but im still not quite sure if i wanna yet i might throw it outside and grow a monster lol


----------



## bossman88188 (May 11, 2009)

wow that took a minute to read.
it must be bowl break now


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Nice healthy plants man...

Right on!!!

I have to go back and read up..

I'll be back..

Cheers and some rep if it lets me...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nice healthy plants man...
> 
> Right on!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks gypsy..they got this week to continue vegg. and then they going 12/12


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Nice Bro!!!

I wish you yields that require a train to carry...lol...

Just got done working out on the op.. took a few shots...

I'll post them all tomorrow, but I put a teaser on my thread...

I'm beat..it's 4:13 am.. and the dog is staring at me like I am crazy...lol

Gonna crash...

Catch you the flip side...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 12, 2009)

Whaddup purps. Just checkin in man.. Holding us all in suspense with this VEG thing haha. Cool man cant wait.think im gonna be harvesting a bunch this weekend. New pix in journal.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 12, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup purps. Just checkin in man.. Holding us all in suspense with this VEG thing haha. Cool man cant wait.think im gonna be harvesting a bunch this weekend. New pix in journal.


 what up DL homie.. Yea im veggin for 6 full weeks not 5..this is week 6 and they really startin to pick up the growth pace!...now im gonna go hit ur journal


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by the grow man. Im pretty sure urs are gonna be just as nice mang. Been watching all kinds of "AK" grows lately and seeing some nice stuff. Not are they only bomb but peeps getting special things like what ur getting in the one plant.Think ur decision to order those beans was gold man.And ya better take a couple clones of that plant too haha. Just cut off a couple stems and throw them in a cup of water homie next to the moms. If it doesnt work then u tried but ur gonna be surprised how easily it is to clone. Cut um an forget watch the water make sure they have some in the cup man thats all im doing and changing it out once a day.
cant wait to see this out man. Never seen one in hydro dawg specially our style.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 12, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks for stopping by the grow man. Im pretty sure urs are gonna be just as nice mang. Been watching all kinds of "AK" grows lately and seeing some nice stuff. Not are they only bomb but peeps getting special things like what ur getting in the one plant.Think ur decision to order those beans was gold man.And ya better take a couple clones of that plant too haha. Just cut off a couple stems and throw them in a cup of water homie next to the moms. If it doesnt work then u tried but ur gonna be surprised how easily it is to clone. Cut um an forget watch the water make sure they have some in the cup man thats all im doing and changing it out once a day.
> cant wait to see this out man. Never seen one in hydro dawg specially our style.


 yea man its rea easy..i got a lil clone box type thing with sum clonex so..can they go 12/12 as soon as cut,,cause all mine finna go 12/12...and i aint got a flowering chamber YET!I plan on cloning and making my own strain..gotta find my 2 favorite strains first,,afghans is deffiniteley one..and ill breed it with a purple strain maybe!!But i deffiniteley wanna get into cloning...i had to clone when the AG gave my plants stem rot and rotted all the fukin way through till they fell over and i had to take clones,,haha then after that a fukin hurricane hit and no electricity for 2 weeks,,,so that killed em...3 of em had time to root,,total of 5..and i didnt know shit about cloning,,i Know much more now!But i gotta get sum bud off these monsters first!I got alotta shit commin!


----------



## nczeroballer187 (May 12, 2009)

I just started growing a few months ago and I get 100% of my clones to root an I throw them straight to 12/12 every time.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man its rea easy..i got a lil clone box type thing with sum clonex so..can they go 12/12 as soon as cut,,cause all mine finna go 12/12...and i aint got a flowering chamber YET!I plan on cloning and making my own strain..gotta find my 2 favorite strains first,,afghans is deffiniteley one..and ill breed it with a purple strain maybe!!But i deffiniteley wanna get into cloning...i had to clone when the AG gave my plants stem rot and rotted all the fukin way through till they fell over and i had to take clones,,haha then after that a fukin hurricane hit and no electricity for 2 weeks,,,so that killed em...3 of em had time to root,,total of 5..and i didnt know shit about cloning,,i Know much more now!But i gotta get sum bud off these monsters first!I got alotta shit commin!


 purp my man u can clone dawg its simple thats how i started man built a cloner and found a outside female plant and cloned the shit out of her used root horomones it worked great and wit ur skills man damn, i got some pics up of the cooltube i got it built and runnin all except for the fan to the tube thats for tomorrow all seeds but one have showed and the one i think is a gonner.


----------



## Katatawnic (May 13, 2009)

Them's look so yummy.... I could just eat 'em up!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Them's look so yummy.... I could just eat 'em up!


 yea those ladies are all over weight...i like, fat ,girls and i cannot lie..You other bro...just joking no mix-a-lot here!!LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

just got my beans in today!and im very pleased with the looks and texture of them..thats how u know a quality seed.Well heres the BP easy LST..man they gettin huge!i think i vegged a week too long,,but i had to let the headlees horseman catch up/ as u can see its the smallest.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 13, 2009)

Purps what r u vegging under? LOL what kinda beans u going to be popping next man? They look good man.. dont really look like they are gonna be doing alot of stretching either. Especially if u had hid on um in veg. Looks like ur gonna have some nice colas everywhere haha.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Purps what r u vegging under? LOL what kinda beans u going to be popping next man? They look good man.. dont really look like they are gonna be doing alot of stretching either. Especially if u had hid on um in veg. Looks like ur gonna have some nice colas everywhere haha.


 im veggin under Mh and flower under HPS...i want the super,,but ill get it next grow!Go a couple pages bak and thats what came in,,,just bees waiting on it.Man i sure hope they dont cause i got a good three feet or ill hand that bitch from the ceiling if i gotta..i need to make a tall ass cabinet,,but the hids make it too hot in there,,gotta do all kinds of ducting and extra expensive ass fans..i need sum reflection.ok...off to the NA meeting..My doctor is making me go..fukin azzhole..PeaCe..


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 13, 2009)

Hahah LMAO man damn. Thanks. U may be ok man on the hieght. If u have had MH on them the Hps shouldnt send them into a crazy stretch spree. If anything u may have to lst a little maybe not.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> im veggin under Mh and flower under HPS...i want the super,,but ill get it next grow!Go a couple pages bak and thats what came in,,,just bees waiting on it.Man i sure hope they dont cause i got a good three feet or ill hand that bitch from the ceiling if i gotta..i need to make a tall ass cabinet,,but the hids make it too hot in there,,gotta do all kinds of ducting and extra expensive ass fans..i need sum reflection.ok...off to the NA meeting..My doctor is making me go..fukin azzhole..PeaCe..


 dammit man thats gay as shit


----------



## howak47 (May 13, 2009)

Damn purp they are lookin really good man keep it up! I posted that link u wanted on my thread*


----------



## Droski7 (May 13, 2009)

very nice, look good, keep up the good work


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 13, 2009)

That shit's going exactly to plan! Nothing new here.... LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hahah LMAO man damn. Thanks. U may be ok man on the hieght. If u have had MH on them the Hps shouldnt send them into a crazy stretch spree. If anything u may have to lst a little maybe not.


yea the cups tilted is my LST!



pitbudz87 said:


> dammit man thats gay as shit


 yea its an hour...im bak already!it aint shit..i go stoned off my ass and check out the bitches anyway!So to make the Doc happy so hell keep writing me cause he said,no meetings come monday..TREATMENT OVER!,,ill go 3 times a week..that aint shit


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

haha i totally forgot about the headless horseman 


lookin great Purp, cant wait to see them buds!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2494370]haha i totally forgot about the headless horseman 


lookin great Purp, cant wait to see them buds![/quote]
Shit they commin sooner than you think ma nigg!!!

i need to hit ur journal,,been busy helpin other people and forgettin about ma nigg!


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

haha yea homie i have seen you around do ya thang, aint nothin goin on in my thread haha, as of now that is 

i need to hit up the AG sub forum, i always threads where no one answers, i usually give em the link to the grow faq, then take it from there, been busy lately too


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2494396]haha yea homie i have seen you around do ya thang, aint nothin goin on in my thread haha, as of now that is 

i need to hit up the AG sub forum, i always threads where no one answers, i usually give em the link to the grow faq, then take it from there, been busy lately too[/quote]
yea i been seein you too homie but yea i agree 100%..drill that dakn faq in they ass till they blue ij the face,readin is the best thing for us!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea i been seein you too homie but yea i agree 100%..drill that dakn faq in they ass till they blue ij the face,readin is the best thing for us!


That's what I'm sayin! A lot of people don't understand that though.


----------



## Katatawnic (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea those ladies are all over weight...i like, fat ,girls and i cannot lie..You other bro...just joking no mix-a-lot here!!LOL


_Oh. My. God.... Becky, look at her butt.... It is SO big........._

Thanks. Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## 88malice (May 14, 2009)

Lol Kat I had a friend who had a nice system and blasted that song in his car all day, was cool an all except he was the biggest geek/hippie ever so it seemed outta place. Can't wait to see so pics of these girls flowerin it up purp, awesome grow man


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> _Oh. My. God.... Becky, look at her butt.... It is SO big........._
> 
> Thanks. Now it's stuck in my head.


HEHEHE


----------



## purpdaddy (May 14, 2009)

ok fellas,,startin transition today.....giving them 24hr. darkness and the startin 12/12 tomorrow with the HPS lamp,,stay tuned its about to get interesting.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok fellas,,startin transition today.....giving them 24hr. darkness and the startin 12/12 tomorrow with the HPS lamp,,stay tuned its about to get interesting.


 im as tuned in as it gets my man well when i can see straight i got some stwarberry cough seeds or kush im not sure but two of em.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

[youtube]4kCirLogt4Y[/youtube]
for my down south homies.RIP Pimp C!There will never be a rapper that can come close to pimp and bun!Ro the only nigga come close.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

[youtube]meIzMBBItq8[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

damn thats whats up my man i couldent get the top video to play


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2009)

purp so u about to switch to 12/12?cant wait to start seein them buds man!!!i did my update today check it out https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-41.html#post2500761


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

its playing now.One of my fav. RIP pimp songs..that bitch just goes off..MJG goes off on that bitch but Z-ro should have been on it,thats the onlything that dissapoint me,but i love it.SUC 4 LiFe!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

already know what you are talkin about man, listen to that shit every day man rest in peace pimp c


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

WOS Shop | World of Seeds Bank | Afgan Kush back
Afgan Kush









Bank: World of Seeds Bank 





Sex: Undefined 




Way of cropping: Mainly indoor/very good yield outdoor





Race: Pure race obtained from Afgani Kush zone




Genotipe: Almost 100% Indica 





High: Less than 1.5 m indoor/ until 2 meters outdoor




Wide: Depending on prune. Some branched without prune





Growing time: Three weeks




Harvest time: 45-55 days indoor/average October outdoor/pollitano




Resistance to mushrooms: 
Average




Resistance to plague: 
Depends on the plague




Irrigation tolerancy: High tolerancy to frequent irrigation and fertilization




Yield: Over 400 gr per m2 indoor/ 500 &#8211; 600 gr per plant outdoo





Medicinal value: High (for its high content in CBD).Excellent like antiemetic and antispasmodic




Smell: Hashis.




Flavour: Fruitysweet.




Effects: Very narcotic, almost devastater





THC Level: 21.6% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids. 7.4% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: aminoacids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids (determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry)





Number of seeds per bag: 10 seeds 




Prices of the variety : Undefined





Description:

Come from montainous sistem of Hindu Kush (north of Afganistan).

Another pure landrace indica Kush, grows wild in the valleys of Armu Darya , river that border with Tajikistan and Uzbekistan. It&#8217;s a variety very stable (almost 100% indica) and probably has been the fruit of successives crossbacks between wild varieties Kush since the diferents races Kush, grow nearly itself in a geographic zone relatively reduced.

Powerfull, smells like the best afgani hashis,we can consider a very valuable like a medicinal chemiotype.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 17, 2009)

thats whats up man damn i wanna try that now


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

that came from the WOS web site


----------



## purpdaddy (May 18, 2009)

One of the realest niggas to ever do it...Soljha got me through alottta rough times in prison. [youtube]YSi2UwMUzPQ[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (May 18, 2009)

ok heres a lil update..day 4 of 12/12 MH-HPS
still using the GH line and when flushing im gonna use final phase by advanced nutrients with botonicare SWEET.
ph 5.7-5.8
ppm:/? idk..didnt check..in transition
temp around 75-77F ..im looking at them closely and i think im seeing all ladies!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 18, 2009)

beautiful man happy lookin and healthy uve got some stalks on them ladies +rep man doubt i can but ima try


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 18, 2009)

Damn man, that node spacing is crazy tight!


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

lookin great homie, jus like last time, this time with buds haha


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2513647]lookin great homie, jus like last time, this time with buds haha[/quote]

hell yea my nig,,im lookin AT em with my scope and from what i see ,,they all females! All got the lil white hairs,,very small now, at the nodes,,i just cant get that close-up of a shot...even with this new kodak fukin 12.0 mp piece of shit..brand new..it sux


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hell yea my nig,,im lookin AT em with my scope and from what i see ,,they all females! All got the lil white hairs,,very small now, at the nodes,,i just cant get that close-up of a shot...even with this new kodak fukin 12.0 mp piece of shit..brand new..it sux


 damn man sorry about your camers but not ur plants thats badass dude


----------



## Roseman (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres a lil update..day 4 of 12/12 MH-HPS
> still using the GH line and when flushing im gonna use final phase by advanced nutrients with botonicare SWEET.
> ph 5.7-5.8
> ppm:/? idk..didnt check..in transition
> temp around 75-77F ..im looking at them closely and i think im seeing all ladies!


  BEAUTIFUL!!!

 LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH BRANCHES TO YIELD OVER 4 TO 6 OUNCES OF DRIED BUDS TO ME.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 20, 2009)

Roseman said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH BRANCHES TO YIELD OVER 4 TO 6 OUNCES OF DRIED BUDS TO ME.


He's a lucky son of a bitch!!! MAN, I need to get me one of them HID's!!!

Just wait, this house is gonna have a hella tight grow room!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## dankmango (May 20, 2009)

its funny how everyone types like they talk here cause you do purp, lovin it. keepin it real


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn man sorry about your camers but not ur plants thats badass dude





Roseman said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH BRANCHES TO YIELD OVER 4 TO 6 OUNCES OF DRIED BUDS TO ME.


Man i sure the hell hope so!!!!Thanx for the feedbak big unc.



FoxCompany426 said:


> He's a lucky son of a bitch!!! MAN, I need to get me one of them HID's!!!
> Just wait, this house is gonna have a hella tight grow room!!! HAHA!!!


 HAHAHAH!!!!LOL thats from trial and fukin error so many times,Thats the best teacher,,i just vegged a lil longer this time and BAM!LOOK DEM HOES!


dankmango said:


> its funny how everyone types like they talk here cause you do purp, lovin it. keepin it real


 Man im from the south and thats how talk and its a culture i guess,,but yes im real 100% wether im typin or talkin ya heard me!Keepin it real is all i know


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> [youtube]YSi2UwMUzPQ[/youtube]




Thanks for sharing dude...

That looks like a really healthy bush... 

Congrats.. and keep us posted...

Cheers!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for sharing dude...
> 
> That looks like a really healthy bush...
> 
> ...


 thanx gypsy.yea man thats 4 lil bushes.!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> thanx gypsy.yea man thats 4 lil bushes.!


 thems 4 badass little bushes damn that looks nice


----------



## howak47 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres a lil update..day 4 of 12/12 MH-HPS
> still using the GH line and when flushing im gonna use final phase by advanced nutrients with botonicare SWEET.
> ph 5.7-5.8
> ppm:/? idk..didnt check..in transition
> temp around 75-77F ..im looking at them closely and i think im seeing all ladies!


purp,them babys are lookin damn good man hope thee all female!keep it up


----------



## howak47 (May 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hell yea my nig,,im lookin AT em with my scope and from what i see ,,they all females! All got the lil white hairs,,very small now, at the nodes,,i just cant get that close-up of a shot...even with this new kodak fukin 12.0 mp piece of shit..brand new..it sux


hell yea purp all females iam happy for u man! cant wait to see them buds.so u have 4 girls all together right?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea purp all females iam happy for u man! cant wait to see them buds.so u have 4 girls all together right?


 from what i am seeing.they are resembling female pre-flowers


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

Lookin great man, there forming really good, whats the total lighting you have for flowering?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2522760]Lookin great man, there forming really good, whats the total lighting you have for flowering?[/quote]
just the 400w hps in the cooltube,,i can put it like 4-8" away without burning..cooltube is amazing to get a 400w hps that close???Man hold up!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 21, 2009)

Dems nots babies no mo hawk!!


----------



## howak47 (May 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Dems nots babies no mo hawk!!


my bad PURP i mean dem sum sexy bitches hahaha!!!!! lookin good man


----------



## howak47 (May 22, 2009)

yea purp iam goin to do my update later today.goin to start using a little molassas and phed water no more bloom nutrients.goin to use that for 2 weeks then flush with just water last week .do u think this is a good idea?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 22, 2009)

me..personally would just flush a week with the molassas..what nutes you been usin?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 22, 2009)

Purps man looking good. Cant wait to see those in a few weeks man.. Good stuff.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 22, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Purps man looking good. Cant wait to see those in a few weeks man.. Good stuff.


yea me too..IDK what they are yet,,,will prolly find out before thursday.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 22, 2009)

Purp, I'm pretty sure they are marijuana plants but I could be wrong again! LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Purp, I'm pretty sure they are marijuana plants but I could be wrong again! LOL!


 Man u sure do live up to ypur name!LOL...tthanks for visiting my home!.i hope they marijuana ..IDK,,never seen any of that stuff before/


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man u sure do live up to ypur name!LOL...tthanks for visiting my home!.i hope they marijuana ..IDK,,never seen any of that stuff before/


HAHA, I aint ever seen any of that shit either. I think my last grow was oregano, but I'm not sure.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

I've seen it before... that's some of that "GiggleBush" the Gypsies use...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 22, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I've seen it before... that's some of that "GiggleBush" the Gypsies use...


I've always wanted to try that stuff, just never could get the balls to smoke it.HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 22, 2009)

Who knows maybe magical creatures live in and around the gigglebush.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 22, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Who knows maybe magical creatures live in and around the gigglebush.


REALLY!?!?!?!?!? We really need to get some of this stuff. So where can I go to buy this "gigglebush" of the gypsies?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 22, 2009)

What the hell did I start! LOL!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> REALLY!?!?!?!?!? We really need to get some of this stuff. So where can I go to buy this "gigglebush" of the gypsies?


Next time you see a Gypsy, give him all of your money...

Don't say a word, just hand it to him... and then return to the same spot in 24 hours...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Next time you see a Gypsy, give him all of your money...
> 
> Don't say a word, just hand it to him... and then return to the same spot in 24 hours...


Alright, so give money.... check, no words..... check, back in 24 hours..... see you then. *whistle whistle whistle*


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 23, 2009)

A Gypsy saying to give a Gypsy all your money? That sounds a little suspect but I tried it once and it worked! I was in college and my net worth was about $2 and I wanted to get high! Gypsy George was his name. Righteous fatty was deliverd in 24 hrs just like you said and I remember about half of the next week! LOL!  I'm rooting for it to be a marijuana plant! That IDK is a slippery slope, huh, Purp?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 23, 2009)

Next time you see a pimp...break ya self ho!..we growin hoes right?thats what i heard this guy say he was growin hoes in this other thread so..i got to thinking,,if i can GROW hoes,,i can be a PIMP and theyll do whatever i say and make a pimp rich.But this other guy said that the cops like these hoes too...so im gonna call the sheriffs office and tell em i got some hoes and theyll be ready in 6 weeks!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Next time you see a pimp...break ya self ho!..we growin hoes right?thats what i heard this guy say he was growin hoes in this other thread so..i got to thinking,,if i can GROW hoes,,i can be a PIMP and theyll do whatever i say and make a pimp rich.But this other guy said that the cops like these hoes too...so im gonna call the sheriffs office and tell em i got some hoes and theyll be ready in 6 weeks!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Hook me up bro!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 23, 2009)

You had me right up until that sheriff's call! Rethink that one will ya! LOL! They'll just want a cut anyway and who needs that! Great, I just had a 70's narc flashback! LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (May 24, 2009)

WELL FUCK!!!i really wanted sum NLxWW ...but they males....the other 2 afghans..even the headless one(she small but gonna produce) is showing female preflowers.So i got some AK,,The hairs too small for my fuccin brand new kodak 12.0 mp peice of shit...but i can see then,,and its startin to smell sweet already!!.i got more nutes in...this is what i use during my grow.certain ones at certain times of course......




http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu118/colby187/100_0303.jpg


----------



## purpdaddy (May 24, 2009)

ok heres the final 2 left.pics of males and females...






male


----------



## GypsyBush (May 24, 2009)

I think I need a bigger screen to see the pics...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think I need a bigger screen to see the pics...


HAHAHA, I feel ya there. I have to hook it up to my HDTV to see that.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 24, 2009)

man them bitches too blurry.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 24, 2009)

Well, it was either that or this shit is really, really, really, good!


----------



## howak47 (May 25, 2009)

purp how many females did u endup with?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 25, 2009)

man just the 2 afghans..the NLxWW were both males.


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

sorry bout that bro, gonna do any cloning to make up for it? or do u have any more beans or another plan?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

other plan.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)




----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

yessir, nice.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)




----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

yo those pics are all way too big, cant even see them


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

you gotta scroll right...if you knew what to look for you would clearly see!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

and yea tthey a lil too big!LOL


----------



## Tagh (May 26, 2009)

Nice ladies theres.
Just wondering what other kind of kush you tried?


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

my bad, I didnt know what i was looking for like you said. they are ladies indeed. I thought it was just pics of the girls, not of their girl parts.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

its all good mango they just startin to show so i was trying to get as close as i can to the hairs without being too blurry!Stay posted man cause about to get VERY interesting!im gonna be postin alotta pics!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> its all good mango they just startin to show so i was trying to get as close as i can to the hairs without being too blurry!Stay posted man cause about to get VERY interesting!im gonna be postin alotta pics!


 cant wait for some bud porn man bring it on


----------



## howak47 (May 27, 2009)

purp i cut that little top off and hung it in closet got up this mournin and it allready smells like stright up DANK!i posted a pic of it on thread check it out!when u goin to post sum pics of the bitches?


----------



## WeedIsForMe (May 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> you gotta scroll right...if you knew what to look for you would clearly see!


Nice lookin ladies


----------



## Roseman (May 27, 2009)

Pleae visit here and give Purp a little bit of PRAISE:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/197724-admirable-noteworthy-members-here.html


----------



## purpdaddy (May 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> purp i cut that little top off and hung it in closet got up this mournin and it allready smells like stright up DANK!i posted a pic of it on thread check it out!when u goin to post sum pics of the bitches?


 man i aint postin no more pics until i see bud..they look the same just a lil more hairy!



pitbudz87 said:


> cant wait for some bud porn man bring it on


When its time homie.



WeedIsForMe said:


> Nice lookin ladies


appreciate the luv



Roseman said:


> Pleae visit here and give Purp a little bit of PRAISE:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/197724-admirable-noteworthy-members-here.html


 ill B there.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 30, 2009)

Yo purp, check this thread out dog!

Lumens


----------



## purpdaddy (May 30, 2009)

lil porn for saturday night.not much but they commin.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

LOL purps.. Im pretty sure ur going to have some nice things bro. Perfect man they look awesome.
Peace.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 30, 2009)

thaks ma man Dl man im tying to catch up with yall!LOL Much LuV


----------



## Major Tom (May 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> lil porn for saturday night.not much but they commin.


Great cola formations! 
Can you switch your camera to indoor light 
(WB) white balance to avoid the yellow light of the bulb?
Tom


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> lil porn for saturday night.not much but they commin.


 damn some hariy ass pussy man cant wait till it gets hairirer lookin absoutly amazing my man thats whats damn lookin good gonna produce and i cant wait to see the results


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 30, 2009)

Lookin' good, Purp! Teaches you patience doesn't it! Somewhat like raising a kid!


----------



## howak47 (May 30, 2009)

lookin damn good purp u got a couple of monsters on your hands hahah!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 31, 2009)

Lookin good my nig. 

nice and tall, bushy like a unshaven hoe haha, cant wait to see some buds, got a 50 watt HPS, fits into a CFL fixture, got it free from a hydro store my homie showed me today, gonna get the 3 part GH seriers, and some other stuff. My homie got about 80 dollars worth of nutes for his Bubba kush clone for only 20 bucs! so ima go bac and get a good deal on some realy nutes for my next grow keep us posted


----------



## smitty383 (May 31, 2009)

lookin good man,smoked some afghan before and it was real nice shit,mixed with kush should be the bomb.wish i could smell that!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 31, 2009)

WOOO, that's the *SHIT!!!!* Good work man, that shit looks tight!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 31, 2009)

thanx everyone..i been waitin to post until they were showing a lil sumthin my camera can show yall...i cant get good close-ups.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2557013]Lookin good my nig. 

nice and tall, bushy like a unshaven hoe haha, cant wait to see some buds, got a 50 watt HPS, fits into a CFL fixture, got it free from a hydro store my homie showed me today, gonna get the 3 part GH seriers, and some other stuff. My homie got about 80 dollars worth of nutes for his Bubba kush clone for only 20 bucs! so ima go bac and get a good deal on some realy nutes for my next grow keep us posted[/QUOTE]
yea sicc thats the shit.wish i had a hookup like that.hook that light up and take a pic i want to see it!


----------



## nitroman (Jun 1, 2009)

damm purp you got it going on bro!! also thanks for all the help on my grow as well i think i just went off the deep end though!!!! but hey go big or go the fuck home and if you aint playin to win why the fuck you playin lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 2, 2009)

nitroman said:


> damm purp you got it going on bro!! also thanks for all the help on my grow as well i think i just went off the deep end though!!!! but hey go big or go the fuck home and if you aint playin to win why the fuck you playin lol


 yea man sad to say they were too far gone,remember what i said about logging what you do when you do it on a calender so you dont have to TRY and remember what strength you used last week,,,just go bak to the calender(i usually print mine out) for reference.
Luv the attitude homie i think i gotta new best friend!LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 2, 2009)

porn show at 8:00!! i got something to show now!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 2, 2009)

fuckin a right man bring it on


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 2, 2009)

what up ma nigga pit??yea in a few..CHUSETT in ROSEMAN BP thread shootin shots at me....gotta handle up


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 2, 2009)

What the hell did he just say? I'm a farm boy from the midwest! LOL!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what up ma nigga pit??yea in a few..CHUSETT in ROSEMAN BP thread shootin shots at me....gotta handle up


 chillin man same shit different day an handle ya buiness my man shit ill be checkin all night


----------



## nitroman (Jun 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man sad to say they were too far gone,remember what i said about logging what you do when you do it on a calender so you dont have to TRY and remember what strength you used last week,,,just go bak to the calender(i usually print mine out) for reference.
> Luv the attitude homie i think i gotta new best friend!LOL


i hear ya purp we gotta rep the dirty south!!
i think you misunderstood what i was sayin bout the deep end though look back at my journal and see what i have in that paper towel and take a count lmmfao even if its fucked up its still gonna be big yo


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry for the shit last night...fuckin enternet was down...here ya go...I saw all those beans nitroman!ROFL Sumthin bout this dirty dirty man..Between the fucced up women and bad bud can cause a nigga to go crazy!
Pit they gonna be sweet ma man
these all different budspots...and there are tons more on the main stalk..too many for pics but heres a sample.


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> sorry for the shit last night...fuckin enternet was down...here ya go...I saw all those beans nitroman!ROFL Sumthin bout this dirty dirty man..Between the fucced up women and bad bud can cause a nigga to go crazy!
> Pit they gonna be sweet ma man
> these all different budspots...and there are tons more on the main stalk..too many for pics but heres a sample.


 
Moo cho better daddy!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 3, 2009)

that looks wonderful man hell yea keep that shit commin


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

Flawless homie flawless 

forming nicely, cant wait to see them in a couple weeks, you got that 400 watter goin right? hows the smell comin along?


----------



## satch (Jun 3, 2009)

She looks delicious, I ran an Afghan lady through SoG last winter and you won't be disappointed! Got one clone of her left outside so I should have a big goo-girl!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks quite delicious. I bet you're droolin all over that girl when you walk in the room, HAHA!!!


----------



## nitroman (Jun 3, 2009)

them bitches are lookin right bro i know you cant wait till its time to chop


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Major Tom said:


> Moo cho better daddy!


Thanx to you tom!



pitbudz87 said:


> that looks wonderful man hell yea keep that shit commin


You know im gonna keep em commin!Thanx homie



SICC";2569027]Flawless homie flawless 8)
forming nicely said:


> She looks delicious, I ran an Afghan lady through SoG last winter and you won't be disappointed! Got one clone of her left outside so I should have a big goo-girl!


i know man this is an awesom strain!Thax for visiting



FoxCompany426 said:


> That looks quite delicious. I bet you're droolin all over that girl when you walk in the room, HAHA!!!


yea man they lookin soooo good...im very proud.



nitroman said:


> them bitches are lookin right bro i know you cant wait till its time to chop


 you know it ma man!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 3, 2009)

*Woohoohoowoohoohoohoooooo!!!* (Daffy Duck style! LOL)

Damn Purp, your grow is making me look more and more forward to my seeds from Attitude to arrive!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 4, 2009)

hell yea purp lookin very very tasty!keep up the good work check out my last post on thread https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-53.html


----------



## Roseman (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful, and they sure look full and bushy too!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 5, 2009)

thanx rose ya know thats all i want in my grows. BIG TREES!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 5, 2009)

i took these last night...GOTTI luvs the plants just as much as me! ill not see him for a minute and ill go look in the grow room and he just sittin there starin ay em..EVERYTIME i go in the growroom he is right behing me!Why? IDK! ENJOY!


----------



## GodzillaGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a baby almost 2' tall in a 4 gallon pot outside. I think she got to much water a few days ago and is starting to wilt on a few leaves and now there is more and more leaves starting to wilt.... I already drilled MANY holes in sides of 4 gallon and airrated... Have not given water for 2 days.... Should I hold off on water until soil is 90% dry? My girl wilting..... please advise anyone????


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 5, 2009)

GodzillaGreen said:


> I have a baby almost 2' tall in a 4 gallon pot outside. I think she got to much water a few days ago and is starting to wilt on a few leaves and now there is more and more leaves starting to wilt.... I already drilled MANY holes in sides of 4 gallon and airrated... Have not given water for 2 days.... Should I hold off on water until soil is 90% dry? My girl wilting..... please advise anyone????


 
sorry man i never grew in soil! strictly hydro. Make sure the ph is correct and the nute strength is on point


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2009)

Lookin great my nig, pit looks mean as a mother fuca haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 5, 2009)

damn man the are lookin beautiful man


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

thanx pit these GH nutes really impress me.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks good bro! Haha... pits are the best security guards! I have a red nose and boxer/pit. Happiest little doggies in the world till a stranger steps foot on the property 

-Mitus


----------



## howak47 (Jun 6, 2009)

purp they are lookin nice and big keep up the good work!i like the pic with the pit in it he looks like hes chillin!!!!!haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> thanx pit these GH nutes really impress me.


 shit they are impressin too man i cant wait to see the finshed product


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

it shouldnt be too much longer..id say about 5 weeks ..it says 45-55 days for this strain,just going into 3rd week of flower,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 6, 2009)

hell yea thats whats up man i had a hermie dammit so i killed it, the other two are female and startin to sho whairs good im bout to start lst'in the other ten and topping prolly tomorrow if i dont do it then then tuesday will be the next day i get some time


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

choppin mine tomorrow my nig, shit should be good, gonna get the 3 part GH line this Saturday for the next grow, a homie showed me a hydro shop, gonna get it cheap as fuc, any reccomendations for my 7 gallon tub, i only use the tabs so im not too informed on all the nutrients shit you feel me, i need some pro adcive homie haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2581754]choppin mine tomorrow my nig, shit should be good, gonna get the 3 part GH line this Saturday for the next grow, a homie showed me a hydro shop, gonna get it cheap as fuc, any reccomendations for my 7 gallon tub, i only use the tabs so im not too informed on all the nutrients shit you feel me, i need some pro adcive homie haha [/quote]
shit my dog its whatever dog i got feed charts and shit for the 3 part and all the other additives.Just hit me up and ill post it...
its the perfect soup!No brown spots,yellowing leaves, burnt tips,,NONE of that!.You gonna luv it ma man and you fonna say fucc wyh didnt i get these alooooong time agon and they not expensive at all!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea thats whats up man i had a hermie dammit so i killed it, the other two are female and startin to sho whairs good im bout to start lst'in the other ten and topping prolly tomorrow if i dont do it then then tuesday will be the next day i get some time


 dont wait too long to topp em..we wanna keep em short and bushy as we can!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> shit my dog its whatever dog i got feed charts and shit for the 3 part and all the other additives.Just hit me up and ill post it...
> its the perfect soup!No brown spots,yellowing leaves, burnt tips,,NONE of that!.You gonna luv it ma man and you fonna say fucc wyh didnt i get these alooooong time agon and they not expensive at all!



aight fa sho, the guy at the hydro shop said he had a mean soup for a 10 gallon tub, said he could tweak it for my 7 gallons, anything that can help my nig, if you can post it up in my thread, i needa get down and start this shit up right


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

heres a good pic of my 22k pipe from celebration pipes thats made outta lava rock and gold!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres a good pic of my 22k pipe from celebration pipes thats made outta lava rock and gold!


I need to come smoke outta that quick!!! HAHA!!! That shit is tight!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres a good pic of my 22k pipe from celebration pipes thats made outta lava rock and gold!


nice bowl man i love the way the lava rock looks!how much u have to pay for dat?allso i need sum addvise on what nutrient line to get for next grow want to go ahead and order sum.post me sum ideas on what i should get on my thread thanks purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 7, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I need to come smoke outta that quick!!! HAHA!!! That shit is tight!





howak47 said:


> nice bowl man i love the way the lava rock looks!how much u have to pay for dat?allso i need sum addvise on what nutrient line to get for next grow want to go ahead and order sum.post me sum ideas on what i should get on my thread thanks purp


www.celebrationpipes.com i wanna get all of them..they not that expensive of sourse i never smoked out it but they say you can...ill get the silver one and smoke outta that one..not the gold one...they even got a platinum one!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 7, 2009)

thats whats up man i think you have showed me a pic of that before i love that and definatly need to get one that is some cool ass shit man and im gonna top prolly today i forgot to turn the ac on when i left and i was gone for a few hours and when i got back i remembered and was very happy i dident have any fried plants no heat stress whatsoever im a dumbass lol i was still focused on the bloe job i got this mornin i dident even open the box and chevk em


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 7, 2009)

Priorities Pit! Try talking her into one in the grow room!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Priorities Pit! Try talking her into one in the grow room!


HAHAHA!!! Yeah man, that would be the shit!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 7, 2009)

hahaha thing is it was in the grow room my room is where the box is right next to my bed lol


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha thing is it was in the grow room my room is where the box is right next to my bed lol


HAHAHA, nice man!!! My grow room is right across from my bed in a closet with those slide doors. So, basically, I'm getting the same thing. WOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yea man thats whats up but enough of this talk i dont wanna post a bunch of meaningless shit on my boy purps thread lol sorry if i bursted anyones bubble


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea man thats whats up but enough of this talk i dont wanna post a bunch of meaningless shit on my boy purps thread lol sorry if i bursted anyones bubble


Nah man, I hear ya, it's straight. Purp'll understand though. That's why he's the PURP!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 7, 2009)

haha yea true


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

and just so you guys don't feel alone hijacking his thread...

Here is one of the girls I did not lollipop....


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and just so you guys don't feel alone hijacking his thread...
> 
> Here is one of the girls I did not lollipop....


Geez, there goes Gypsy showing off again!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

man lemme just say this...i dont play all that 'Jacking my thread" shit.Thats for the people that just want the center of attention always on them.Not good in my book..But anyone please speak your mind and say what you gotta say post pics i dont give a fuck!I know yall gonna look at my pics when i post them soooo.....this is the freedom thread! and here are sum pics i took last night...i think these are a lil better


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 8, 2009)

I see a little bud swell. Them are sure some swell buds!

Didn't think you would mind the jack! You're a grown-up and everything!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I see a little bud swell. Them are sure some swell buds!
> 
> Didn't think you would mind the jack! You're a grown-up and everything!


whats up MC! whats good man yea man they just startin to swell too....i added a couple more cfl's and they startin to pick up alot especially the one that was getiin no light...fuckin thread jacker i knew u was a jacker MC the minute i met u!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey the guy was talking about an activity that interest me a great deal! If it's ever a choice between the two and I choose growing somebody shoot me, please! LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey the guy was talking about an activity that interest me a great deal! If it's ever a choice between the two and I choose growing somebody shoot me, please! LOL!


what u got going MC?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 8, 2009)

Harvested yesterday and got 4 coke can colas, lots of medium sized buds and enough air buds to spread on the top of a 25 gallon res 2" thick. Flower room is vacant for the next couple of weeks while I veg my new crop to the proper size for max production. The LSD was great but the Blue Cheese was the runt this time. Same setup in my current grow but put the Blue Cheese where I had the best success on the LSD this grow. They're clones so we'll see if it's the lighting pattern or the pheno in the strain on this particular plant. After this grow I'm taking a couple months off because son is getting married in Oct. and I'll feel better not leaving whatever I'd be growing unattended. I have plenty for personal use. Plan to start with some Fem GrapePurps from BCgrown.ca. I'm also thinking of going to a 400watt and just cut the damn hole and vent the grow room properly. Most other things I know how to do and just need to go for the gusto! If things work out the way I expect I'll have a whole house RO by then also.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

hmmmmmm........fem grape purps??????? right up my alley!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2009)

them are startin to look very nice purp damn good man


----------



## Roseman (Jun 8, 2009)

Good looking buds, Purp! Beautiful buds!

Purp, you going to visit this way anytime this summer?
I am installing a Filter vent in my ceiling this week.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Good looking buds, Purp! Beautiful buds!
> 
> Purp, you going to visit this way anytime this summer?
> I am installing a Filter vent in my ceiling this week.


thats a good idea! im not sure if we going to the medical show this year,,but im gonna push the issue..its where you at.
Thanx man they just startin to pick uo more.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man lemme just say this...i dont play all that 'Jacking my thread" shit.Thats for the people that just want the center of attention always on them.Not good in my book..But anyone please speak your mind and say what you gotta say post pics i dont give a fuck!I know yall gonna look at my pics when i post them soooo.....this is the freedom thread! and here are sum pics i took last night...i think these are a lil better


i hear ya purp!lololo!nice pics lookin damn good keep me posted


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2009)

Lookin real nice homie, what week of flowering are you in


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey purp did u think i should cut that top off of that sativa in soil and let the other buds countinue to grow?or should i just wait and if so how long?thanks for all the help man


----------



## Roseman (Jun 9, 2009)

Look at my new DIY Thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/201998-diy-bubbleponics.html#post2592471


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 10, 2009)

dunno how i missed this awesome grow for so long..im sub'ed 

keep on truckin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

yea man this is an awesome grow purp and rose are definatly ones to ask ?'s man they are genius when it comes to hydro and purp has helped me immensely with all my grows.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man this is an awesome grow purp and rose are definatly ones to ask ?'s man they are genius when it comes to hydro and purp has helped me immensely with all my grows.


well thank you pit im glad i could help ya.Real Recognize Real.
heres sum PACKED pics i took last night...


----------



## ent931 (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn i want a indica strain so badddd


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

indicas are my favorite.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

thats lookin beautiful man shit makes my mouth water


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

haha just like dem bars!LOL i wish there was a xanax strain!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

dude that would be fuckin tight as shit man i now have a goal breed one in my lifetime some weed that has the effects as xanex how fuckin awesome would that be man some shit went down last night man im trippin hit up my thread and check it out


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks to me like your shit and my LSD strain need to get together. When I grow your afgan I might just order regulars and get me some male pollen to play with. Looks like your shit would cross with anything and make it better.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

yea man they crossin the shit out these afghans....get em from world of seeds though..or through attitude.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Going attitude for my next purchase. Haven't tried them yet and I hear nothing but good. May get the tee shirt. I could use a new t-shirt anyway.


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> indicas are my favorite.


Maybe I don't know better but Sativa's just love my brain, I need mood elevators over body pain types but as I mature in the study of strains I'll have a favorite for its over all effect on me on all levels.

I have some Kali Mist and Utopia (sativa) I can't wait to grow next grow (4)
Have 8 Madonna 2 Beer and 2 LUI/NYCD going now and I was more then surprised in my germination rate. 

LUI/NYCD are considered a wonderful pain killer strain, should be interesting to go max body then a stain max head
I know you love those Kush Stains Purp, keep us informed


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

Im with Indicas as well, aint nothin better then that heavy kush head high


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 12, 2009)

what it do gangsta..dem tings lookin right im right behind u homie about a week back..i been ingognegro for a while but im bak yo and better than ever...i got a 600 hps easy cool 6 with a lumatek to finish off my flower and runnin coco till i get my aero/bubble/dwc built..ill update my shit soon just wanted to swing by n show love...b-easy my dude


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 12, 2009)

looks good Purp, I like sativas in the day at work and a nice indica to chill with the ps3. +Rep


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 12, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> looks good Purp, I like sativas in the day at work and a nice indica to chill with the ps3. +Rep


hell yea some nice indica zoner and some xbox live baby...i b blazin up watchin my girl get loose on them fools on call of duty waw..i really wanna grow some sativa tho so i can function durin the day..any suggestions purp i know u a indica lover like me


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 12, 2009)

unrelated to the journal , how do i make my link for my journal like your's instead of a website name. appericate it if ya could help me out 


keep on truckin


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> unrelated to the journal , how do i make my link for my journal like your's instead of a website name. appericate it if ya could help me out
> 
> 
> keep on truckin


I copied mine from the list in "myrollitup" and pasted it to my sig...

And taking over the hijack...

Here is a shot of my current "One Bulb AG Grow"...


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 12, 2009)

heh im guess im to stupid to use logic thanks cheif


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

​


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2009)

lookin damn good purp check out my new pic i put bud in the jars today https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/170475-aerogarden-61.html#post2605202


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres sum PACKED pics i took last night...


 *I am sooo drooling right now!* 
I'm on day 5 of flowering, and can't wait to see some pretty flowers!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 15, 2009)

yo purp holla atcha boy pics and update i need your advise on some shit but im not gonna glog up your shit wit my shit so just swing by my spot and drop some jewels..we almost at the same spot but im in coco not full hydro and watchin your bitches grow is pointing out that growth rate difference so im ordering my pumps and shit right now..lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i wish there was a xanax strain!


They're all Xanax strains for me! LOL (Albeit some better than others.) Don't know about you, but pot helps me way more than benzodiazempams do. I still have more than half a bottle of Klonopin, but only take it once or twice a week now (I used to take 4-6mg daily), when the anxiety or mania gets a bit out of hand and the MJ needs a "booster" so to speak. 

Where you been, Purp? Hopefully on a nice little vacation! (I don't think I've seen you go this long without posting to your thread. lol)

ANYHOOO, just stopping by to say howdy, check up on your progress, and all that jazz!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 15, 2009)

haha actually i was on a lil weekend vacation .If i got kush or good weed ill only need 2-4 mg. a day of the 24-hour pills.i usually take 6mg a day.But we been havin good ass weed lateley so, i only been takin 2 mg. a day.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Purp, I am down to half ounce of stash and 6 grams of HASH, and you need to come visit me soon, or I'll be DRY.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 15, 2009)

roseman,can i get some??

ha ha,justplaying.....unless you gonna do it....lol


----------



## Roseman (Jun 15, 2009)

Purp is my nephew.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 15, 2009)

Roseman, Interesting what runs in your family! LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 15, 2009)

damn big unc i wish i could leave now but with work and shit im on call 24/7..was just barely able to make this 3 hour trip this weekend but im gonna push real hard to go to that show i was telling you about in you city.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 15, 2009)

oh yea..porn fest tonight!!!they swellin!


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 15, 2009)

ha ha 

he your nephew huh.....its all good,old head.....i was just messin wit chu ......tell that boy i said so...one hunned


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> oh yea..porn fest tonight!!!they swellin!


 hell yea cant wait


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

heres last nights pics..photobucket wasnt working...ENJOY


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 16, 2009)

oh and p.s,if i sound like a dick sometimes yall gotta excuse me,for one,im always high,and for two,I come from new york and we new yorkers can be jerks some times....quote me on that


im actually smokin 2 grams of sour in a dutch right now


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> oh and p.s,if i sound like a dick sometimes yall gotta excuse me,for one,im always high,and for two,I come from new york and we new yorkers can be jerks some times....quote me on that
> 
> 
> im actually smokin 2 grams of sour in a dutch right now


 
im smokin sum mexican pine weed aka- not dirt but GOOD REGGY.We NEVER get good green


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

shit now dont get me wrong wenever it comes around i get all i can! We get just purps...nothing else.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 16, 2009)

that purp just started comin over here where iam at about 1 year ago before that it was just reg and mild mids


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 16, 2009)

shit thats what it is,i been smokin purp since like 95 or something like that,right around the time chocolate started becomin extinct around here


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 16, 2009)

but im gonna bring it back,i ordered chocolope from attitude .....i ordered like 13 seeds one feminized pack of 5 of that chocolope and a pack of ak47,but im really lookin forward to growin that choco....my wife is dying for me to finish the ones i go goin right now so i could get that chocolate started


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

i heard that chocolope is the new chocolate thai stick or the closest genetic to it..


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 16, 2009)

hey thats the closest ive come to gettin somethin chocolatey as far as smoke,sucks it takes ME growing it to actually experience my youth again....back in the days that was my favorite smoke.....young nikk playin high school football,bonin bitchest and gettin that money....chocolate was my co-d


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> im smokin sum mexican pine weed aka- not dirt but GOOD REGGY.We NEVER get good green


lol we dont get much good reefer around theses parts either bro... good reggy is about all you can hope for


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shit's lookin *DANK* Purp!!!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> ay man,them things look bangin,glad to see you back at it my niggz,yall down south niggas got it easy,great weather most of the year,not too much city lights.....just a perfect environment for out door grows(even tho i know your shit is indoors)shit im from nyc,i dont even know IF YOU COULD grow out doors around here.....but back on topic.....love the plants,they look like thay are very well taken care of


dont sleep homie im from the city too my dude but im down in the mia right now my man upnorth strung together some 1000w about four of them heavy cfm fan and connected to homne heating duct this mutherfucker dont even got a heatin bill now more son and he's in a two bedroom in uptown...im runnin 1 600w ijust got is ruunin my temps up to low 90's..im buggin out

but real talk for out door grow i feel u we ballin out down here b wit all this sun

but im not gonna front cant wait to get back to brooklyn...

yo purp looks like we both gonna b smokin some fire homie...our girls lookin fresh to def

p.s. you in gonna get on ma hustle next to days my white widow in the ag DIED!!! it was just completley slumped over ill post some RIP pics..

but i called the tv show extreme makeover wit my sob story and we gonna have an EXTREME GROWROOM MAKEOVER in the widows memory(i loved that bitch even tho she was a pain in the ass)..lol..she dropped like 8 clones so i'm good

yo whats the watts on that cooltube u runnin...i forget unfortunate side effect of this thang we do...u plan on makin some hash..i never had kush hash..just wonderin

o anther thing my dude i see in yo pics u runnin a window a//c but i dont think u got a window in the lab...how u manage that shit my temp are wildin' out


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> ay man,them things look bangin,glad to see you back at it my niggz,yall down south niggas got it easy,great weather most of the year,not too much city lights.....just a perfect environment for out door grows(even tho i know your shit is indoors)shit im from nyc,i dont even know IF YOU COULD grow out doors around here.....but back on topic.....love the plants,they look like thay are very well taken care of


dont sleep homie im from the city too my dude but im down in the mia right now my man upnorth strung together some 1000w about four of them heavy cfm fan and connected to homne heating duct this mutherfucker dont even got a heatin bill now more son and he's in a two bedroom in uptown...im runnin 1 600w ijust got is ruunin my temps up to low 90's..im buggin out

but real talk for out door grow i feel u we ballin out down here b wit all this sun..eventho i know some knucklehead niggas growin on they rooftops in bk but i dont even gotta tell yall that shit is crazy my dude..im all about dat security culture homie..i know what part of the game that roof top shit is but i aight gonna knock nobodys hustle..ya dig

but im not gonna front cant wait to get back to brooklyn...

yo purp looks like we both gonna b smokin some fire homie...our girls lookin fresh to def

p.s. you in gonna get on ma hustle next to days my white widow in the ag DIED!!! it was just completley slumped over ill post some RIP pics..

but i called the tv show extreme makeover wit my sob story and we gonna have an EXTREME GROWROOM MAKEOVER in the widows memory(i loved that bitch even tho she was a pain in the ass)..lol..she dropped like 8 clones so i'm good

yo whats the watts on that cooltube u runnin...i forget unfortunate side effect of this thang we do...u plan on makin some hash..i never had kush hash..just wonderin

o anther thing my dude i see in yo pics u runnin a window a//c but i dont think u got a window in the lab...how u manage that shit my temp are wildin' out


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

yo NIKKLES i feel you my due but dont sleep homie im from the city too homie but im down in the mia right now my man upnorth strung together some 1000w about four of them heavy cfm fan and connected to his home heating duct this mutherfucker dont even got a heatin bill no more son not to mention not using as much natural gas( we are tryin to save the planet u feel me no earth no herb ya dig)and he's in a two bedroom in uptown...im runnin 1 600w i just got and that bitch is ruunin my temps up to low 90's..im buggin out..and that shit is air cooled..these down south summers are a bitch

but real talk for out door grow i feel u we ballin out down here b wit all this sun..even tho i know some knucklehead niggas growin on they rooftops in bk but i dont even gotta tell yall that shit is crazy my dude..im all about dat security culture homie..i know what part of the game that roof top shit is but i aight gonna knock nobodys hustle..ya dig

but im not gonna front cant wait to get back to brooklyn...

yo purp looks like we both gonna b smokin some fire homie...our girls lookin fresh to def

p.s. you in gonna get on ma hustle next to days my white widow in the ag DIED!!! it was just completley slumped over ill post some RIP pics..

but i called the tv show extreme makeover wit my sob story and we gonna have an EXTREME GROWROOM MAKEOVER in the widows memory(i loved that bitch even tho she was a pain in the ass)..lol..she dropped like 8 clones so i'm good

yo whats the watts on that cooltube u runnin...i forget unfortunate side effect of this thang we do...u plan on makin some hash..i never had kush hash..just wonderin

o anther thing my dude i see in yo pics u runnin a window a//c but i dont think u got a window in the lab...how u manage that shit my temp are wildin' out


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

Solcyn26 said:


> dont sleep homie im from the city too my dude but im down in the mia right now my man upnorth strung together some 1000w about four of them heavy cfm fan and connected to homne heating duct this mutherfucker dont even got a heatin bill now more son and he's in a two bedroom in uptown...im runnin 1 600w ijust got is ruunin my temps up to low 90's..im buggin out
> 
> but real talk for out door grow i feel u we ballin out down here b wit all this sun..eventho i know some knucklehead niggas growin on they rooftops in bk but i dont even gotta tell yall that shit is crazy my dude..im all about dat security culture homie..i know what part of the game that roof top shit is but i aight gonna knock nobodys hustle..ya dig
> 
> ...


shit we got one of the best growing conditions but the penalties are very stiff..i spen a couple nights in jail because of a seed and stem.NO bud!They had it on the table in the room while they were stripsearching me,,i couldve blew on the table and they woiuld have had to search for that shit but that was when i was 15.
im runnin 400w. in the cooltube and its amazing how close u can get that lamp to the lights.
No man i aint got no window unit,need ine bad and was about to buy one,i got windows in there and gets hot as fucc...but these afghans originate from Afghanistan-Freezing cold nights and scorching hot days...so these can take sum abuse and not show!This is the perfect strain to start out with.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 17, 2009)

i was actually gonna get regular afghan kush but i settled for that ak-47....but next time im gettin that original


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 17, 2009)

im rollin somethin mean right now....im goin for a personal best.....2 and a half grams of that sour in a dutchie.....and im listenin to cam right now...get it in ohio


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

lorenzo nichols(FatCat)?LOL ever heard of him?
whats the price on that shit yall smokin?..if we get good shit like yall its 500-600/oz!
thats why im growin my own.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

thanx fox..man i been so busy..look at my activity..LOL..i need to hit up ur thread..feel like im neglecting you!LOL


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 17, 2009)

but i definitely know that they charge up there in price,not no 6 but 4 to 450 is realistic


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> but im gonna bring it back,i ordered chocolope from attitude .....i ordered like 13 seeds one feminized pack of 5 of that chocolope and a pack of ak47,but im really lookin forward to growin that choco....my wife is dying for me to finish the ones i go goin right now so i could get that chocolate started


that coc is the shit my dude...growin in cocteh piece coir..the one wit the chunks in it...that shit grows stupid quik...im goin bubble like purp but ima stick with the coco cubes im sold on that shit


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

wor up fox wat good wit ur grow homie we stasred neck n neck im dying to see yo shit....

so purp im sold on afgans cause of that temp issue..but lookin for a high yeilder and heavy head high...any suggestions


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

afghans can take alotta abuse.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> yeah thats that nigga from queens right???
> i think i seen him in american gangster or some shit.....lol,what about him?
> 
> purp i was talkin to you,about fat cats


yea thats who im talkin bout..was just wonderin if thats where you got nikkelz from since yall from the same place.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea thats who im talkin bout..was just wonderin if thats where you got nikkelz from since yall from the same place.


 
oh...nah lol....nikk is my middle name


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jun 17, 2009)

Sup purp man it was nice to talk 2 u and see that ur plants are doin great.. I prob wont be able to get shit crackin for a lil while but i can still watch and learn until my next 1. Dog u have been wit me since day 1 and that last shit of violator kush was str8 up bonkerz.. A .4 would put me out for like 5-7 hours easy.. I just wanna show some love and say thanks for helpin me out in the right direction. One of these days ill fly out there and we can sit down and smoke some fire.. Ill be hea to keep an eye on u...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jun 17, 2009)

quik ?...is mazar-i-sharrif classified as an afgan....i know its originaly from afganistan but not sure if genes have been fucked wit too much to count as a classic afgan


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Sup purp man it was nice to talk 2 u and see that ur plants are doin great.. I prob wont be able to get shit crackin for a lil while but i can still watch and learn until my next 1. Dog u have been wit me since day 1 and that last shit of violator kush was str8 up bonkerz.. A .4 would put me out for like 5-7 hours easy.. I just wanna show some love and say thanks for helpin me out in the right direction. One of these days ill fly out there and we can sit down and smoke some fire.. Ill be hea to keep an eye on u...


my mutafuccin nigga!!Return of living dead man great to hear from u!check me out whenever u get one riu


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 17, 2009)

went to the grow store today man it was nice they had a bunch of stuff i talked to them about sh products how can i get them hooked up with them cuz they was a down ass hydro shop man but my mixture was the same excpt for a powder they had like 6-50-4 crazy i was gonna take pics but i got a card and dudes cell


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

Purp i just posted a few more pics my plant i moved from outside just showed that its a girl check it out when u get a chance allso iam off that damn phone i got new computer with dsl so happy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 19, 2009)

deadline is getting near! 30 days into flower..roughly 4 weeks/


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> deadline is getting near! 30 days into flower..roughly 4 weeks/


 hell yea purp u goin to be smokin sum dank ass shit soon my man!!!!keep it up stop by and check out my new thread


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> deadline is getting near! 30 days into flower..roughly 4 weeks/


Mine were males!  So I think I'll park here and live vicariously through your beautiful grow for a while.


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 20, 2009)

damn purpdaddy looks great. got any pics of the hole plant


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 20, 2009)

those look niiiiice....i wish i had smell-o-vision.....i imagining the smell right now.....even tho i got some hawwaiian thats 2 weeks away from chop chop smelling like a giant passion fruit or something....but yours look like they smell nice and stinky


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea purp u goin to be smokin sum dank ass shit soon my man!!!!keep it up stop by and check out my new thread


Didnt know u had a new one..will make sure to stop by.Thanx howak



Katatawnic said:


> Mine were males!  So I think I'll park here and live vicariously through your beautiful grow for a while.


 Damn sorry bout the men but u can see my ladies ne time!Good to see ya still around kat!



southern homegrower said:


> damn purpdaddy looks great. got any pics of the hole plant


well those pics are just one plant..got 3 main colas going,,but i know what you mean no i didnt take a pic of the whole thing but i wasnt thinking.ill get one up for ya,



nikkelz said:


> those look niiiiice....i wish i had smell-o-vision.....i imagining the smell right now.....even tho i got some hawwaiian thats 2 weeks away from chop chop smelling like a giant passion fruit or something....but yours look like they smell nice and stinky


Awwww man u just dont know!LOL..we runnin about neck and neck cause mine gonna be ready soon enough..im seein alotta milky trichs!!!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 20, 2009)

hey purp got a link to that browning airpurifier. i have a ozone jr but i can still smell the tweeds a little every now and then


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 20, 2009)

PURP, the girls are looking beautiful mah man! Can't wait to see the weight! I got some pics coming up here shortly, check it out.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

Lookin great man nig, gonna be a killer harvest, them buds are gettin huge


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> deadline is getting near! 30 days into flower..roughly 4 weeks/


 fuck me running those look awesome dawg damn beautiful two of the ones have already showed their balls after i topped im starting to notice a pattern cuz this happend last time as soon as i topped i ended up cullin the males fast and it happend again but only two so far.


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 20, 2009)

Had to drop bye and give you mad props on those last pics of bud Purp. Saw them in another thread and thought I was looking at something out of a magazine! That is some serious quality you got going on there. And only at 30 days flower! Gonna be a ridiculous yield man. Well done.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Had to drop bye and give you mad props on those last pics of bud Purp. Saw them in another thread and thought I was looking at something out of a magazine! That is some serious quality you got going on there. And only at 30 days flower! Gonna be a ridiculous yield man. Well done.


 purp is definatly the man very helpful and yea you should send some of your pics in my man


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Purp has magical powers! Ganja Ninja!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuccin so impressed with these..the hairs are just startin to turn reddish and it looks so damn good over that white!Wish i could get a closer-up pic./


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> hey purp got a link to that browning airpurifier. i have a ozone jr but i can still smell the tweeds a little every now and then


no man thats one that moms had tha i had to get.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

more pics...that hps fuccs up the pics.but they gettin better..


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Damn sorry bout the men but u can see my ladies ne time!Good to see ya still around kat!


Thanks Purp!  I've been reading a lot and typing very little, but keeping up all the same.  Looking at your ladies again, and "WOW!" is all I gotta say! Oh, "Yummy!" works, too. 

Already have four tiny new seedlings going. And not bagseed this time.  https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205607-prop-215-grow-1-2-a.html#post2636122


----------



## dutchfunkle (Jun 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2315667]haha this nigga and the Ab lounge 

sounds good purp, you got an air stone in that bad boy?[/quote]
Wait,so you turned something racial after a few posts in to a thread,WTF is up with that,I mean,can I get some clarification on the A-b lounge.Surely,you weren't referring to a hate group,were you SICC????


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 21, 2009)

dutchfunkle said:


> Wait,so you turned something racial after a few posts in to a thread,WTF is up with that,I mean,can I get some clarification on the A-b lounge.Surely,you weren't referring to a hate group,were you SICC????


no i can vouch for this one sicc is by far racial and not part of a hate group i can promise you.I been fuccin with sicc since i first joined riu and never heven heard anything negative come from him...Thats ma nigg ya heard me.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Thanks Purp!  I've been reading a lot and typing very little, but keeping up all the same.  Looking at your ladies again, and "WOW!" is all I gotta say! Oh, "Yummy!" works, too.
> 
> Already have four tiny new seedlings going. And not bagseed this time.  https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205607-prop-215-grow-1-2-a.html#post2636122


 
thanx kat with the right genetics in your beans you can have what i got too!Just gotta order the right beans! i get all mine from attitude.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> more pics...that hps fuccs up the pics.but they gettin better..


 NICE PURP wish i had sum of that shit them girls are lookin amazin keep it up my man


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2009)

dutchfunkle said:


> Wait,so you turned something racial after a few posts in to a thread,WTF is up with that,I mean,can I get some clarification on the A-b lounge.Surely,you weren't referring to a hate group,were you SICC????


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey purp where whould u recomined me to order my seeds from i found a way to get them without sending them to my house!i just want to order 2 or 3 the 1st time cause i am goin to send cash and if for some reason they dont come i want be out of that much ,money.thanks man


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hey purp where whould u recomined me to order my seeds from i found a way to get them without sending them to my house!i just want to order 2 or 3 the 1st time cause i am goin to send cash and if for some reason they dont come i want be out of that much ,money.thanks man


paranoid? hehehe,


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 21, 2009)

If you are going to get 2 or 3, I'd go feminized. Here's the link to Attitude where Purp gets his.

Pick and Mix Seeds World of Seeds Afghan Kush Feminized


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> paranoid? hehehe,


 yes iam very paranoid!!!!should i use a fake name?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> If you are going to get 2 or 3, I'd go feminized. Here's the link to Attitude where Purp gets his.
> 
> Pick and Mix Seeds World of Seeds Afghan Kush Feminized


thanks man thats where i have been lookinhow safe is it if i get them sent to where i live?see my girls sister used to have a trailer in front of mine but she got it moved but the mailbox is still here and they still deliver mail to it so what i was thinkin was put a fake name on it and use that address what do u all think of that?


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

hey purp, can you check out my indica and tell me how long ya think till i shud flush?

sweet colas you got there


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 21, 2009)

Just received a pack from Attitude. Midwest in 8 days. Used real name. Used a credit card too so if they want to trace, let them trace. Don't think that's high on the feds list these days.

Sounds like a good enough place to deliver if they are still delivering mail to that box. I got the T-shirt shipping for stealth. T-shirt is shitting but it got here in good order and very strealthy. Went though customs as t-shirt and card. Guess what was in the card!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had seeds sent to my house 3 times. No problems at all.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I've had seeds sent to my house 3 times. No problems at all.


ive gottes seeds sent 5 times to my house..from attitude and bcbuddepot.
I think the feds are after the mass producers and not gonna waste thier time tracking down a couple seeds and wait till you get em growin and bust you.NO.Thats not how it works..If you not orderin 500 seeeds at a time you good...Thats the kinda shit they want.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yes iam very paranoid!!!!should i use a fake name?


 yea i am a paranoid mutha too but you gotta put your gaurds down a lil sumtimes and ordering from attitude is safe and they quick .i highly recommend them..thanx for the link MC.
And if you just orderin a couple seeds..please get feminizied.....and if you send the money best believe you gonna get beans in the mail


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

shit this nigga is everyones ace, whats good my man ive one of the strawberry kush turned female and the other i think is a hermie i got to much memory on my phone so im havin trouble gettin it to load pics, check it i showed a few homeboys pics of your plants from my phone and they damn near fell over askin me where i took it they was salaviatin over your shit homie and thatas real them plants lookin superb man way to go


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

purp i posted that link on my thread that u wanted!!!


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 22, 2009)

Those buds are looking thick,fuzzy, and delish! keep up the good work

+


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> how safe is it if i get them sent to where i live?see my girls sister used to have a trailer in front of mine but she got it moved but the mailbox is still here and they still deliver mail to it so what i was thinkin was put a fake name on it and use that address what do u all think of that?


Using a fake name for mail can draw attention much more than just having something mailed to *you*. I read a pretty in-depth "how to conduct a thorough search & seizure" manual (unfortunately, didn't bookmark it) written by and for cops, and it was stressed in there that mail sent to fake names, etc., is considered extremely suspect. And can be grounds for a search warrant when they have other forms of evidence that also look suspect of drug possession/cultivation, *if* I remember that part correctly. (It was LONG.... took me four nights to read it!)

Plus, what if your mail carrier were to accidentally put your little package into one of your neighbors' mailboxes instead of yours (which happens here a lot)? No one would know it's for you, and then it'd either be thrown away or sent back to the post office with "Addressee Doesn't Live Here" or opened and *then* someone knows what you've been doing. (Which goes right back to using a fake name can draw a lot of attention to you.)

I also got my seeds through Attitude and used the "stealth" shipping option: a T-shirt with a "card" inside of it, and the card was better than any dough I've ever received in a birthday greeting!  It was quite small enough to fit into my tiny mailbox, and was such plain packaging that no one would have taken a second glance at it.

I'm paranoid about a *lot* of things. I did my first grow with bagseed because of my own fear of buying seeds and having them mailed to me. But I decided to just bite the bullet and do it, and I'm very glad now that I did.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Using a fake name for mail can draw attention much more than just having something mailed to *you*. I read a pretty in-depth "how to conduct a thorough search & seizure" manual (unfortunately, didn't bookmark it) written by and for cops, and it was stressed in there that mail sent to fake names, etc., is considered extremely suspect. And can be grounds for a search warrant when they have other forms of evidence that also look suspect of drug possession/cultivation, *if* I remember that part correctly. (It was LONG.... took me four nights to read it!)
> 
> Plus, what if your mail carrier were to accidentally put your little package into one of your neighbors' mailboxes instead of yours (which happens here a lot)? No one would know it's for you, and then it'd either be thrown away or sent back to the post office with "Addressee Doesn't Live Here" or opened and *then* someone knows what you've been doing. (Which goes right back to using a fake name can draw a lot of attention to you.)
> 
> ...


thanks kat i think u have pretty much talked me in to it now hahahahah!!!!u got a good point never really thought about it like that before.going to just do it maybe next week or so going to do the t shirt thing that seems to be the smartest way.so they will send it to mailbox right?no ups?stop by my thread links at bottom


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 22, 2009)

I actually felt that Attitude's "other" free stealth shipping options (see their free stealth-like options) were even more stealth than the shirt option. Don't get over paranoid. 10 packs of seeds are REALLY not what customs is looking for. They are looking for the "evil doers". Not stoners. Stoners are harmless and eat Cheetos and contribute to the economy. No worries. It's one of those things that gets a heck of alot easier after you do it once. But watch out for attitude...some of their prices went sky high recently and you can find them cheaper elsewhere. If purp has had luck with BCbuds, I would give them a lookover for seeds as well.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> I actually felt that Attitude's "other" free stealth shipping options (see their free stealth-like options) were even more stealth than the shirt option. Don't get over paranoid. 10 packs of seeds are REALLY not what customs is looking for. They are looking for the "evil doers". Not stoners. Stoners are harmless and eat Cheetos and contribute to the economy. No worries. It's one of those things that gets a heck of alot easier after you do it once. But watch out for attitude...some of their prices went sky high recently and you can find them cheaper elsewhere. If purp has had luck with BCbuds, I would give them a lookover for seeds as well.


 thanks man i will check them out as well


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

yea im bout to say fuck it an order some seeds myself tired of fuckin males


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

This heavy- producing indica- dominant plant grows short with big leaves, thick stems, and bushy growth. Buds are heavy and must be staked for support. The finished plants display extraordinary densities of trichomes. A musty smell & taste. The effect is couch hugging comfort. Grows short with well developed side branches.
Orientation: Regular & Feminized
Type: Indica
Genetics: Malana. Hindu Kush
Yield: Optimum indoor. 450 gr/m2
Indoor Height: 45  55 cm
Indoor flowering time: 55 to 65 days
Outdoor harvest time: End of September
THC: 22 % CBD: 1.5 %purp check this violater kush out looks like the shitt!!! also found that lavander u where talkin bout!iam thinkin about gettin both of these female


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 22, 2009)

YAY ak47, I knew you could do it!  It arrived via snail mail. 



pitbudz87 said:


> yea im bout to say fuck it an order some seeds myself tired of fuckin males


What's your private life got to do with seeds?


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> YAY ak47, I knew you could do it!  It arrived via snail mail.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your private life got to do with seeds?


 
kat you are sooo foul....lol,hilarious,i was kinda thinkin to myself that he's gonna get caught out there with that one...but you caught it first....good shit,ha ha ha


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Using a fake name for mail can draw attention much more than just having something mailed to *you*. I read a pretty in-depth "how to conduct a thorough search & seizure" manual (unfortunately, didn't bookmark it) written by and for cops, and it was stressed in there that mail sent to fake names, etc., is considered extremely suspect. And can be grounds for a search warrant when they have other forms of evidence that also look suspect of drug possession/cultivation, *if* I remember that part correctly. (It was LONG.... took me four nights to read it!)


 kat you are very right about this one.Lets say the feds are on to you or your name is in the wind in thier office..They watchin you now..phone calls,surveilence watching your packages(i know it happened to me,noy getting busted with seeds but them watching my house like john gotti lived there),When you get a letter or mail they got a lil "FEDS APPROVAL" stamp on it but anyway thats happenin and you using a fake name to recieve your mail will deffinitely raise thier suspicion and WILL get a legitimate NO KNOCK search warrant and thats whats they been waitin on to make going through your house legal on thier side.But all in all using a fake name can give 5-0 all the probable cause they need.
But,,use your real name or a buddies name and a real adress and you be OK.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> This heavy- producing indica- dominant plant grows short with big leaves, thick stems, and bushy growth. Buds are heavy and must be staked for support. The finished plants display extraordinary densities of trichomes. A musty smell & taste. The effect is couch hugging comfort. Grows short with well developed side branches.
> Orientation: Regular & Feminized
> Type: Indica
> Genetics: Malana. Hindu Kush
> ...


hey man that violator kush is the shizzle..i helped one of my padnas through a hydro grow with sum violator in it and he said it was sum bomb azz smoke!I can vouch for that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys...

Here is a question for you dudes edumacated in the different strains...

Anyone ever hear anything of a Cinderella 99 ???

All I know is that it's supposed to finish in 50 days... and that it smells super fruity..

Anyone know anything about it???


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Here is a question for you dudes edumacated in the different strains...
> 
> ...


ive heard someone talking bout it but dont remember who.....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

[youtube]dIwlSiUPmmY[/youtube]


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

yo purp....what this you got on here....did dude say "new york mine"??


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

either way,homeboy is certified hot garbage...damn hip hop IS dead:/


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> [youtube]dIwlSiUPmmY[/youtube]


hell yea purp daTs the shit!!(FIRE UP DEM DRUGS) hahahah got a couple more questions posted on my thread for yea.whenever u get a chance thanks


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

that's whats up on the cool thats a badass song and beat shit gonna have to bang that shit slim thug was in my town two days ago and i missed that shit shit was only 12 bucks at tha club but shit i hit the park the next day and damn couldent even drive my man slabs everywhere front to back for juneteenth shit was wild it was goin off


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> either way,homeboy is certified hot garbage...damn hip hop IS dead:/


 what you mean by hot garbage? and hip hop aint never gonna die man but you forgot that aint hip hop you might call it that but me i call it country rap tunes shit aint goin nowhere


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> kat you are sooo foul....lol,hilarious,i was kinda thinkin to myself that he's gonna get caught out there with that one...but you caught it first....good shit,ha ha ha


Tee hee hee! It was just *there*.... I didn't want to, I had to! 



purpdaddy said:


> kat you are very right about this one.Lets say the feds are on to you or your name is in the wind in thier office..They watchin you now..phone calls,surveilence watching your packages(i know it happened to me,noy getting busted with seeds but them watching my house like john gotti lived there),When you get a letter or mail they got a lil "FEDS APPROVAL" stamp on it but anyway thats happenin and you using a fake name to recieve your mail will deffinitely raise thier suspicion and WILL get a legitimate NO KNOCK search warrant and thats whats they been waitin on to make going through your house legal on thier side.But all in all using a fake name can give 5-0 all the probable cause they need.
> But,,use your real name or a buddies name and a real adress and you be OK.


Right! Solution is.... draw as little attention to yourself as possible! Often, "hiding in the open" brings little to no attention to you. Not recklessly of course, but just being "cool" and behaving as you normally would. Most people trying to be sneaky aren't good at it, because it takes a lot of work and there's the "guilt" factor, etc., not to mention that there's virtually *no* sneaky move that the cops don't already know about. (I couldn't believe all the things they watch for in that manual I read! Crazy! Thing is, if you think of something, others already have too and the cops watch for every one of those things.) I've gotten all of my grow supplies online, ordered with my debit card, shipped right to my front door. I act completely normal; everyone receives mail and packages, and nowadays a *lot* of people shop online as much as possible to avoid the stores. (I'm one of those, and was even before becoming housebound; I'm one of the few women you come across who hates shopping in stores! LOL)

For those still wary of having seeds mailed to their homes, a PO box is a good choice. But first check the seed banks to see if they deliver to a PO box, as some may not! (UPS store boxes are more preferable and reliable, IMO.) However, it's only wise to do that if you have more than just the seed orders delivered to it, so that you don't have nothing but mail that has to go through customs arriving there. You need ID and all that jazz to get a PO box, but USPS/UPS can't give info about the boxes or who owns them, etc., without a court issued warrant. (And I hear that's not so easy to obtain as home warrants, but I'm not 100% sure of this.) Consider a PO box to be more "sacred" or respectful of your anonymity. (Not as sacred as a bank deposit box, but you can't have mail sent to those. LOL)

I don't bother with a PO box, but I've had several friends who've done so. I had one friend who only used a PO box, never had mail sent to his home. He was an ex-con, and first did use fake names for his mail, including listing utility bills with "variations" of his real name! Being on parole for homocide (not first degree, manslaughter; but the law knew that he was supporting himself without a job, etc.), I explained to him the risk he was creating by doing suspicious things like that. That's when he got the PO box.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

it aint nuthin homey


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> he was on there and wearin glasses u got x ray vision?


That's funny right there.... I don't care who you are, that's funny! 




nikkelz said:


> i swear yall dudes stay dick ridin....come on man....did you even hear the fuckin lyrics....what you like the flow??? gtfoh with that bullshit.....


*Nikkelz*, there's nothing wrong with stating your opinion. But to state it in a way that is insulting to those who don't share yours is only asking for backlash.

How can you speak like that, and not expect to get others seeing red? That isn't criticizing the video. It's criticizing other peoples' taste, not to mention insulting their intelligence by pointing out that they simply *must* not get it if you don't educate them and set them straight.



> he had to be thinkin "what the fuck" when he was in the studio wit dude


How can you *possibly* know that unless you were there and he confided in you personally?! That's what *you* were thinking. You've no idea what *he* might have been thinking. Even with money involved, musicians *rarely* work together when they can't stand each other, and especially when they think "what the fuck" RE: their colleague's abilities. Take it from a professional musician of over two decades. (Yes, that would be me.)

That video didn't fit your preference. Fine. It does fit others' preferences. Which is also just fine. Learn to agree to disagree, without attacking the integrity, character, intelligence, etc., of others while doing so.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> That's funny right there.... I don't care who you are, that's funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....i guess youre right,i just cant help it tho....and for the record,i wasnt statin that towards purp....i said that after pitbudz said somethin....but i get your point tho...and p.s,that was only third grade funny....not grown folks funny....and ofcourse i wasnt there,and i wasnt assuming anything just stating what i see and hear in a music video.....but i guess groupies are gonna assume that i assumed


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> how bout this,you corny ass internet thug nigga....why dont keep that wack ass gay homothug dick in the booty ass shit yourself....i wasnt tryin to beef with you persnonally....i aint got beef wit nobody cuzz i just seen the video and i commented on it...you jumped in tryin to shit on me,yeah we could "tussle"but after that i'll pop like 6 in your face and throw you out a window....that how we do in the gutter


See Nikkelz, this is exactly the kind of behavior that earned you the reception you received on my thread last month. I thought maybe you'd learned that RIU members don't "play" like that, but now it looks like I was wrong.

Refer to my post above RE: why pitz "jumped on you" -- you were far from innocent. Rather, you were quite provoking. Now you play "innocent victim" which doesn't cut it. Own up to your actions, and you'll find a lot of people forgiving and forgetting. Or just keep on acting like a wannbe gang banger child, and you'll find yourself less and less welcome.... be it at RIU, other sites, or your offline friends.

*I* live in the gutter, and that's not how I do it. Nor do many others I know who also live in the gutter. Only people who wish to boost their low self esteems act like that, believing that they'll get "respect" from others by acting like a punk ass thug. ("Acting" being the key word. Yeah, takes a lot of guts to make threats in a forum, to people you know live too far away to take you up on your offer.)

BTW, harassment and threats gets people banned from RIU. If a mod sees this behavior, you'll be gone.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

besides i think he took it WAYYYY far,inviting me to his house?
I wasnt even talking to him originally.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> See Nikkelz, this is exactly the kind of behavior that earned you the reception you received on my thread last month. I thought maybe you'd learned that RIU members don't "play" like that, but now it looks like I was wrong.
> 
> Refer to my post above RE: why pitz "jumped on you" -- you were far from innocent. Rather, you were quite provoking. Now you play "innocent victim" which doesn't cut it. Own up to your actions, and you'll find a lot of people forgiving and forgetting. Or just keep on acting like a wannbe gang banger child, and you'll find yourself less and less welcome.... be it at RIU, other sites, or your offline friends.
> 
> ...


 

first of all....i deleted that post afetr i FULLY READ HIS comment.....you trying to instigate shit...is that even posted up,kat you should seriously consider minding your business on this one....youre blatantly trying to start a mob.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> besides i think he took it WAYYYY far,inviting me to his house?


Well, let's see....


pitbudz87 said:


> come down to texas and say im dick ridin homeboy ill show u how we do and give ya my address fool


Just perhaps the exact point Pitz was making to you was this?


Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, takes a lot of guts to make threats in a forum





nikkelz said:


> I wasnt even talking to him originally.


Doesn't matter to whom you were initially speaking. It wasn't what you said, it was how you said it. And someone took offense to how you said something. Deal with it.


nikkelz said:


> first of all....i deleted that post afetr i FULLY READ HIS comment.....you trying to instigate shit...is that even posted up,kat you should seriously consider minding your business on this one....youre blatantly trying to start a mob.


I'm not trying to start anything. Perhaps you should decide what you want left on the board *before* posting it, because what I quoted is exactly what was sent to my email inbox. (FYI, I often write replies to posts before I even go to the thread, quoting from the email messages from RIU.) Fact remains, if you weren't behaving as you've been, you wouldn't have anyone upset with you at all now, would you?

Furthermore, Purp's and Pitz's taste in music wasn't your business to slam. But you did it anyhow, in a public forum. And I responded to the public forum, because I am one of the vast majority of RIU members that do not tolerate this type of juvenille behavior.


nikkelz said:


> what the fuck are you talking about....how am i harrassing?


If you don't know how you're harassing, then that is your problem. It doesn't change the fact that you are, indeed, harassing.


nikkelz said:


> i think you tryin to gather a mob on me....


Paranoid much? I don't need to try to gather a mob on you, even if that was my desire. You do fine all by yourself. This is just more "playing the victim" to deflect attention from your antics. FYI: it doesn't work.


nikkelz said:


> why dont you do this since you have a thing for followin my posts....


You think awfully high of yourself, Nikkelz. What makes you think I'm following your posts? Look back toward the beginning of this thread, and you'll see that I've been posting to Purp long before I ever knew of your existence. Get over yourself.


nikkelz said:


> take a bottle of those pills you addicted to and kill yourself


And that does it. Telling people to commit suicide. Classy.

You and I went this "addicted to pills" and the "validity of my disabilities" route on my thread (who followed whom into whose thread?!), and I *knew* your so-called apology was anything *but* genuine. But I gave you a chance anyway, *because* you happen to post to some threads that I frequent.


Don't worry Nikkelz, I'm done addressing you. It's a lost cause, and I prefer to share logic and reasoning with people who grasp it. Just don't be surprised when everyone tires of you and stops acknowledging your existence around here.


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Well, let's see....
> Just perhaps the exact point Pitz was making to you was this?
> 
> Doesn't matter to whom you were initially speaking. It wasn't what you said, it was how you said it. And someone took offense to how you said something. Deal with it.
> ...


 

thank GOD....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

niggas
pitbulls
kill yourself



this is NOT rollitup material. sorry. 


closed


----------

